# Die Sucht und ihre Folgen..



## hyrul3 (22. Januar 2008)

Hi,
Ich verfasse diesen Text, weil ich euch warnen will vor den Folgen von "World of Warcraft". Es hat mein Leben entscheidend zum Negativen verändert. In der siebten Klasse fing es an, es kam wie eine Welle. Plötzlich hatte jeder dieses Spiel aus meinem Freundeskreis, wer es nicht hatte konnte nicht mitreden. Immer weiter steigerten wir uns in das Spiel hinein, es war ein richtiger Konkurrenzkampf zwischen uns, jeder wollte als Erster auf Stufe 60 sein und das beste Equip haben. 
Nach dem Erreichen von Stufe 60 wurde es immer intensiver in meiner damaligen Gilde 'Genesis Excidium' auf dem Realm (Server) Vek'lor waren die Raidzeiten Spät abends(21-24 Uhr) da die meisten Leute arbeiten mussten. Das hatte zur Folge das ich mein Schulisches Leben total vernachlässigt habe, doch ich redete mir immer wieder ein es hat nix mit WoW zu tun und es wäre keine Sucht und ich könnte jeder Zeit damit aufhören. Etwa ein Jahr nachdem ich angefangen hatte kam die Erweiterung "The Burning Crusade" und alles fing von vorne an. 
Nun seid dieser Zeit an war mir mein Reales Leben völlig egal, ich wollte nur WoW Spielen und mit meinen 70igern mit meinem (damaligem Realen) Freund Arena-PvP machen. Ich hatte einige male den Versuch gestartet aufzuhören doch alleine schaffte ich es nicht, spätestens nach einer Woche war ich wieder mittendrin zwischen Monstern und PvP Schlachtkämpfen. 
Doch heute ist es wieder dazu gekommen, dass ich mir Gedanken über mein RL gemacht habe...Ich meine wozu? Was bringt mir WoW? die ganze zeit war einfach Sinnlos! ich habe mit meinen Freunden zusammen darüber geredet und es ihnen versucht zu erklären. Wir sind alle zu dem selben Ergebnis gekommen und haben uns gedacht, wenn wir es wirklich beenden wollen dann sofort. Wir deinstallierten WoW und zerritzen die CDs... 
Und ich weis auch das es wahrscheinlich sowieso keinen interessiert der WoW spielt, ich habe die Leute, die sowas geschrieben haben auch ausgelacht als ich selber noch gespielt habe oder vielleicht löscht Blizzard diesen Text auch aber auf jeden Fall, denkt an meine Worte wenn ihr selbst einmal an diesem Punkt seid... Vielleicht werdet ihr feststellen, dass ich Recht hatte.
Sucht euch lieber andere nützlichere Hobbys die ihr mit eurem Realen Leben verknüpfen könnt und lasst es nicht soweit wie bei mir ausarten. 

Naja ich wünsche euch alles Gute und hoffe das es euch nicht genauso wie mir ergeht!


----------



## mazze3333 (22. Januar 2008)

genau nicht so ergeht..es ist blöd wenn es einem so ergeht, abaer ich kann es verstehen, habe suchtanzeicehn gefunden, und habe sie bekämpft


----------



## Pymonte (22. Januar 2008)

jop schön copy und paste machen oder denkste wirklich das blizz das buffed forum zensiert?

ansonten bist du und nicht das Spiel schuld. Du und nur du allein. Ich spiel auch WoW und bin definitv nicht süchtig. Aber man sollte WoW eben auch erst ab 16-18 machen, damit die Leute shcon ihre Handlungen kontrollieren können. Man sieht ja wohin das führt...


----------



## mazze3333 (22. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> jop schön copy und paste machen oder denkste wirklich das blizz das buffed forum zensiert
> 
> Edith: ERSTER!!! wollt ich schon immer ma sagen


wo bist du erster=? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Violator (22. Januar 2008)

hyrul3 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich verfasse diesen Text, weil ich euch warnen will vor den Folgen von "World of Warcraft". Es hat mein Leben entscheidend zum Negativen verändert. In der siebten Klasse fing es an, es kam wie eine Welle. Plötzlich hatte jeder dieses Spiel aus meinem Freundeskreis, wer es nicht hatte konnte nicht mitreden. Immer weiter steigerten wir uns in das Spiel hinein, es war ein richtiger Konkurrenzkampf zwischen uns, jeder wollte als Erster auf Stufe 60 sein und das beste Equip haben.
> Nach dem Erreichen von Stufe 60 wurde es immer intensiver in meiner damaligen Gilde 'Genesis Excidium' auf dem Realm (Server) Vek'lor waren die Raidzeiten Spät abends(21-24 Uhr) da die meisten Leute arbeiten mussten. Das hatte zur Folge das ich mein Schulisches Leben total vernachlässigt habe, doch ich redete mir immer wieder ein es hat nix mit WoW zu tun und es wäre keine Sucht und ich könnte jeder Zeit damit aufhören. Etwa ein Jahr nachdem ich angefangen hatte kam die Erweiterung "The Burning Crusade" und alles fing von vorne an.
> Nun seid dieser Zeit an war mir mein Reales Leben völlig egal, ich wollte nur WoW Spielen und mit meinen 70igern mit meinem (damaligem Realen) Freund Arena-PvP machen. Ich hatte einige male den Versuch gestartet aufzuhören doch alleine schaffte ich es nicht, spätestens nach einer Woche war ich wieder mittendrin zwischen Monstern und PvP Schlachtkämpfen.
> ...




Gehe mit deinem Problem wo anderst hin, WOW macht nicht Süchtig, immer die Kaputten Menschen müssen auf wow Rumhacken. sowas lächerliches.

Du hättest dich halt mehr im griff haben sollen. ist ist auch Deine schuld nicht der schuld von wow.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Januar 2008)

ich schreib eben nciht nru 1 Satz mazze3333 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außer jetzt :/


----------



## mazze3333 (22. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ich schreib eben nciht nru 1 Satz mazze3333
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du schreibst 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mhhm was soll man zu so einem thema auch groß sagen? geh zu onlinesucht..

/edit schau dir ma den thread an kinder=noobs oder so..finde äußerungen wie spiel erst ab 16-18 alle anderen sind noob kiddies einfahcn ur dumm, da nicht jedes kiddy ein kiddy ist, und ich mich z.B. anpassse und nicht eine sprache habe wie in der schule..


----------



## o0Miller0o (22. Januar 2008)

Irgendwie eigenartig das ständig Leute kommen und ihr erster (warsch. auch letzter) Post darüber handelt wie schlimm doch World Of Warcraft eigtl. ist. 
Ist mir schleierhaft wie man von einem Computerspiel süchtig werden kann?! Man kann viel Zeit damit verbringen, aber richtige Sucht ? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Wer mal von Drogen und/oder Alkohol abhängig war, würde glaube ich über eine "World Of Warcraft Sucht" lachen.
Klar viele arme Menschen die im RL nichts gebacken bekommen flüchten sich in diese Welt, aber ich denke nicht das es so viele "Süchtige" gibt wie es immer heisst. Im Gegenteil ich kenne viele Leute die gerne und auch  relativ viel spielen und dennoch Freunde, Freundin, Arbeit usw. haben. 

Naja, warsch. eh wieder nur ein "Troll" der von irgendwo angelaufen kam und seine einzige Aufgabe ist es MMORPGs schlecht zu machen. Geh zur BILD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (22. Januar 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Geh zur BILD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder zu spiegel tv, frontal 21 die sind richtig heiß auf sowas *muhaha*


----------



## Pymonte (22. Januar 2008)

es geht auhc nicht darum das Kiddys noobs sind. wir haben selbst 14-17 Jährige in der Gilde. Sondern darum das Kinder/Jugendliche meist schlechter mit Problemen umgehen können  bzw sie eine Abhängigkeit abnormes Verhalten ncith erkennen. Das ist keine böse Unterstellung sondern nun mal Tatsache^^

Natürlich gibts viele Jüngere die nicht die Schule berhauen wegen WoW oder ihr RL verlieren. Natürlich gibts auch Erwachsene denen das passiert. Aber meines erachtens ist die Gefahr, das man seine Schule und somit sein späteres Leben versaut größer, als wenn man diesen Schritt bereits hinter sich hat.


----------



## Halutape (22. Januar 2008)

wie gesagt online sucht, da würd ichs probieren. aber jez zu sagen wow scheiße, holt euch ein anderes hobby usw is schwachsinn, es ist auch nur ein spiel, da könntest du genauso gut in die xbox360/ps3 foren gehen und denen das gleiche sagen. wow braucht halt einfach mehr zeit als andere spiele, und wenn du diese zeit nicht aufbringen kann wegen schule/job etc dann lasses.


----------



## mazze3333 (22. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> es geht auhc nicht darum das Kiddys noobs sind. wir haben selbst 14-17 Jährige in der Gilde. Sondern darum das Kinder/Jugendliche meist schlechter mit Problemen umgehen können  bzw sie eine Abhängigkeit abnormes Verhalten ncith erkennen. Das ist keine böse Unterstellung sondern nun mal Tatsache^^
> 
> Natürlich gibts viele Jüngere die nicht die Schule berhauen wegen WoW oder ihr RL verlieren. Natürlich gibts auch Erwachsene denen das passiert. Aber meines erachtens ist die Gefahr, das man seine Schule und somit sein späteres Leben versaut größer, als wenn man diesen Schritt bereits hinter sich hat.



okay, ich finde die eltern sollten auch eine gewisse kontrolle darüber haben. hast du immer ohne deine eltern es zu wissen gespielt?


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (22. Januar 2008)

hyrul3 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich verfasse diesen Text, weil ich euch warnen will vor den Folgen von "World of Warcraft". Es hat mein Leben entscheidend zum Negativen verändert. In der siebten Klasse fing es an, es kam wie eine Welle. Plötzlich hatte jeder dieses Spiel aus meinem Freundeskreis, wer es nicht hatte konnte nicht mitreden. Immer weiter steigerten wir uns in das Spiel hinein, es war ein richtiger Konkurrenzkampf zwischen uns, jeder wollte als Erster auf Stufe 60 sein und das beste Equip haben.
> Nach dem Erreichen von Stufe 60 wurde es immer intensiver in meiner damaligen Gilde 'Genesis Excidium' auf dem Realm (Server) Vek'lor waren die Raidzeiten Spät abends(21-24 Uhr) da die meisten Leute arbeiten mussten. Das hatte zur Folge das ich mein Schulisches Leben total vernachlässigt habe, doch ich redete mir immer wieder ein es hat nix mit WoW zu tun und es wäre keine Sucht und ich könnte jeder Zeit damit aufhören. Etwa ein Jahr nachdem ich angefangen hatte kam die Erweiterung "The Burning Crusade" und alles fing von vorne an.
> Nun seid dieser Zeit an war mir mein Reales Leben völlig egal, ich wollte nur WoW Spielen und mit meinen 70igern mit meinem (damaligem Realen) Freund Arena-PvP machen. Ich hatte einige male den Versuch gestartet aufzuhören doch alleine schaffte ich es nicht, spätestens nach einer Woche war ich wieder mittendrin zwischen Monstern und PvP Schlachtkämpfen.
> ...



Es liegt an *DIR* und nicht an diesem Spiel ! ich habe 20 Jahre geraucht und im November 07 damit aufgehört und Rauchen ist eine Sucht viel schlimmer als deine Spiel sucht und ich habe es auch geschaft. Alles was man dafür für braucht ist selbst Diziplin und wenn du das nicht aufbringen kannst tust du mir leid ich kann nur sagen wenn du nicht auf die reihe bekommst mal längere pausen zwischen durch zu machen dann biste einfach nicht reif genug. Aber wenn du davon schon Süchtig wirst dann wird es mich nicht wundern wenn du bald den drogen verfällst. Kann nur sagen selber schuld wenn man sich selber nicht unter Kontrolle hat. Ich hab da kein Mitleid mit Typen wie dir!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Januar 2008)

Schonwieder so ein Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*nerv*


----------



## mazze3333 (22. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schonwieder so ein Thread.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gibt halt viele suchtis, aba manche brauchen dann auch nnoch die anerkennung der community oder ähnlcihes..

Hast du eig. am meisten foren beiträge?^^


----------



## Thornia (22. Januar 2008)

Das darf doch echt nicht wahrsein, hier schreibt jemand sein Problem welches er bekam durch WoW und der Beitrag wird nur kaputt geredet.

Das die heutige Jugend nur auf PC-Spiele fixiert ist, ist doch normal. Die Freunde spielen das selbe Spiel, wahrscheinlich sind die Eltern den Tag über arbeiten. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich ein Jugendlicher solche Gedanken macht wie ein Erwachsener.

Auch ich spiele sehr sehr viel aber dennoch gehe ich meiner Arbeit nach und treffe mich noch mit Freunden, aber ich bin auch etwas älter und weiß was es bedeutet Freunde wegen dies und das zu verlieren.

Was er hier geschrieben hat, finde ich persönlich sehr mutig und auch klasse weil ich denke es geht vielen so. Ich selbst kenne so einen Fall, er sitzt nur noch am Rechner zockt Stundenlang mit seinen Freunden, das Hobby Fussball ist weg und die Klasse musste er auch wiederholen. Nimmt man ihm WoW weg, wird er aggressiv.... 

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall weiterhin Erfolg und drück Dir die Daumen, das Du ein Hobby finden wirst, welches Dir im Rl genauso spass macht !


----------



## Mamasus (22. Januar 2008)

da stimme ich pymonte zu, ich bin selbst (erst) 15 und ich habe das problem, das mein jüngerer bruder schon extreme sucht anzeichen aufweißt, ich habe mich früh genug von wow distanziert und eine balance zwischen wow und rl gefunden. aber wie pymonte sagt, die gefahr der sucht ist bei jüngeren personen größer!


----------



## Pymonte (22. Januar 2008)

ich habe erst angefangen, als meine Eltern mir nix mehr sagen konnten xD

Ich hab da gut Kontrolle über mich und keine Probleme mit. Hab ein normales RL, nen Job und dennoch zeit für meine anderen Hobbys UND raiden^^

PS: Gibt ja noch den diese Kindersicherung. Wenn man die nutzt kann man sich das Leben auch net verbauen. Is zwar ne Einschränkung aber ne hilfreiche. Allerdings stehen die meisten Eltern wohl einfach nicht hinter sowas, da sie sich mit dem Medium MMO/Computerspiele gar nicht auskennen.

PS @Thornia dein Freund sollte sich mal bei einer Threapiestelle melden. Schwankendes Verhalten wie Aggression/Nervosität sind anzeichen für eine Sucht. Es gibt natürlich eine Abhängigkeit zu WoW, die auch psychisch ist. Aber entgegen der allg. öffentlichen Meinung geht diese nur sehr sehr selten vom Spiel aus. Meist eher vom sozialen Umfeld/dem eigen Leben. Wie ich schon oft geschrieben hab: WoW=Katalysator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir zerreden den Thread übrigens nicht, aber was bringt es uns zu sagen, ja es ist mutig und toll und juchee...wenn es gar nicht stimmt. Er hat doch schon getan, was richtig ist. Gz von mir zu dem Schritt. Aber soweit hätte es gar nicht kommen müssen/dürfen.


----------



## -Pantas- (23. Januar 2008)

hmm, ich denke schon, das WoW süchtig macht. Es ist nicht vergleichbar mit Alkohol oder Drogensucht, aber viele WoW Spieler sollten sich mal selbst aus einem anderem Winkel betrachten.

Ob der erstbeitrag nun echt ist, oder nicht, ist dabei eigentlich unwichtig.

WoW ist ein zeitfresser, und es kann bei manchen eben vorkommen, das diverse andere Aktivitäten eben wegen WoW vernachlässigt werden, ind den hintergrund gedrängt, oder gänzlich abgeharkt werden.

Das ist natürlich nicht die norm, aber kommt doch recht oft vor.

Diese tatsache hat nichts mit der Bild / Frontal und wie sie alle heißen Hetze zu tun.

Es ist nun mal so, und das durch dumme kommentare Totzuposten, oder zu ignorieren macht es sicherlich nicht harmloser....

MfG!

[P]


----------



## Baradakas (23. Januar 2008)

Hey,

zwei meiner Kumpels spielen auch WoW und jedesmal wenn ich sie treffe reden sie darüber.
Wenn ich sie dann frage wieso sie so viel zocken antworten sie nur:Wow ist so gut da kann man mehr machen als im echten Leben und wenn ich sie als süchtig bezeichne sagen sie nur: ich bin nicht süchtig aba ich will halt nichts anderes mehr machen. 

Das ist dann süchtig würde ich mal sagen und das ist eben erst so seitdem sie WoW spielen.


Mfg Baradakas


----------



## hyrul3 (23. Januar 2008)

Es ist echt und das hier ist (leider) kein Trollbeitrag... aber diese Reaktionen von euch verstehe ich so habe ich selbst bis vor wenigen Tagen noch gedacht.


----------



## prontopronto (23. Januar 2008)

Und was sollen wir dir jetzt erzählen ?


----------



## Scárfáce123 (23. Januar 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Irgendwie eigenartig das ständig Leute kommen und ihr erster (warsch. auch letzter) Post darüber handelt wie schlimm doch World Of Warcraft eigtl. ist.
> Ist mir schleierhaft wie man von einem Computerspiel süchtig werden kann?! Man kann viel Zeit damit verbringen, aber richtige Sucht ? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> Wer mal von Drogen und/oder Alkohol abhängig war, würde glaube ich über eine "World Of Warcraft Sucht" lachen.
> Klar viele arme Menschen die im RL nichts gebacken bekommen flüchten sich in diese Welt, aber ich denke nicht das es so viele "Süchtige" gibt wie es immer heisst. Im Gegenteil ich kenne viele Leute die gerne und auch  relativ viel spielen und dennoch Freunde, Freundin, Arbeit usw. haben.
> ...



stirb an deiner selbstgefälligkeit ! ehrlich der junge hat ein ernst zu nehmendes problem viel schwerwiegender als Physiche abhängikeiten wie nikotin oder drogen, udn du reitest auf RL gelaber rum und dass es keine sucht gibt natürlich gitb es die und die zerstört massiv menschenleben

bitte um Bann von o0Miller0o danke


----------



## Thidus (23. Januar 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> stirb an deiner selbstgefälligkeit ! ehrlich der junge hat ein ernst zu nehmendes problem viel schwerwiegender als Physiche abhängikeiten wie nikotin oder drogen, udn du reitest auf RL gelaber rum und dass es keine sucht gibt natürlich gitb es die und die zerstört massiv menschenleben
> 
> bitte um Bann von o0Miller0o danke




wenn man hier liest was manche so von sich geben sollten die lieber nichts über falsches soziales umfeld oder versagen der eltern erzählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> gibt halt viele suchtis, aba manche brauchen dann auch nnoch die anerkennung der community oder ähnlcihes..
> 
> Hast du eig. am meisten foren beiträge?^^



Nein. Number 1 is B1obb. Oder wie der heißt.^^


----------



## Männchen (23. Januar 2008)

WoW ist sicher nicht das Übel. Es ist immer der Mensch selber. Man verbietet auch keine Sonnenbanken oder gibt den Menschen den Ratschlag nie so eine zu benutzen, obwohl es da mittlerweile auch Süchtige gibt. 

Man muss halt lernen mit gewissen Dingen umzugehen, sich selber massregeln.


----------



## Denewardtor (23. Januar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Gehe mit deinem Problem wo anderst hin, WOW macht nicht Süchtig, immer die Kaputten Menschen müssen auf wow Rumhacken. sowas lächerliches.
> 
> Du hättest dich halt mehr im griff haben sollen. ist ist auch Deine schuld nicht der schuld von wow.


aber die werden durch wow zerstört kenns glaube von mir auch kann mit wow nicht aufhören, das liegt aber denke ich daran dass ich sonst die meiste Zeit über ncihts zu tun habe und nicht daran, dass wow so toll ist.

Ich denke wow zieht einen schon arg rein, verglichen mit so Rollenspielen wie Guildwars oder sowas ist glaube ich (vllt. ein Vorurteil) doch ziemlich komplex und zeitaufwändig. 

Ansonsten hättest statt 21-24 zB. 19-22geraidet hätte es dir glaube keine Probleme gemacht...


----------



## Thornia (23. Januar 2008)

Es geht doch hier nicht "nur" um WoW sondern auch um die allg. Spielsucht von Computerspielen. Das WoW immer im Thema ist liegt wohl daran, dass es zur Zeit 10 Millionen Menschen spielen. Ich denke schon das man diese Sucht nicht unterschätzen sollte. Ein Erwachsener hat da wahrscheinlich auch weniger mit zu tun im gegensatz zu einem Kind/Juglichen der die Ausmassen nicht erkennt oder wenn dann zu spät. Diese Sucht mit Drogen, Alkohol oder Nikotin zu vergleichen, finde ich persönlich ziemlich arm, da es tausend verschiedene Arten von Sucht gibt. 

Für den Beitragsverfasser geht es wohl weniger um Mitleid, er wollte seine Erfahrung mit der Computersucht darstellen (auch wenn es WoW) ist, aber es hätte auch jedes andere Spiel sein können.


----------



## o0Miller0o (23. Januar 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> stirb an deiner selbstgefälligkeit ! ehrlich der junge hat ein ernst zu nehmendes problem viel schwerwiegender als Physiche abhängikeiten wie nikotin oder drogen, udn du reitest auf RL gelaber rum und dass es keine sucht gibt natürlich gitb es die und die zerstört massiv menschenleben
> 
> bitte um Bann von o0Miller0o danke



Du sagst mir ich soll steben ? Das ist ne Ecke härter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Evtl. ist das kein Trollpost, ja vielleicht hat er sogar Probleme... Schwerwiegender als Drogensucht? Na da hat aber einer Ahnung. 
Ich lasse lieber einen World of Warcraft zocken anstatt in die Disco zu gehen, als einen unter der Brücke an Heroin verrecken zu sehen. Die "Computerspielsucht" ist im Gegensatz dazu doch ein Wattebäuschili"problem" (komisches Wort, ist mir irgendwie so eingefallen). 

Bann ? Mir egal. Aber dazu wird es eh nicht kommen *gähn*.


----------



## Efgrib (23. Januar 2008)

genau wie alkohol kaffee zigaretten kiffen arbeit schokolade shoppen sex blablub kann wow süchtig machen, muss es aber nicht, weil du n suchti bist, sind es nicht alle andren

nicht wow hat dein leben zerstört, sondern ganz allein du selbst, und solang du das nicht kapierst, und mal die fehler bei dir suchst, sondern weiterhin auf andre schiebst, wirste n looser bleiben...


----------



## Thornia (23. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Efgrib schrieb:


> genau wie alkohol kaffee zigaretten kiffen arbeit schokolade shoppen sex blablub kann wow süchtig machen, muss es aber nicht, weil du n suchti bist, sind es nicht alle andren
> 
> nicht wow hat dein leben zerstört, sondern ganz allein du selbst, und solang du das nicht kapierst, und mal die fehler bei dir suchst, sondern weiterhin auf andre schiebst, wirste nen looser bleiben...



Darf ich mal fragen wie alt du bist ????


----------



## Tja (23. Januar 2008)

/wähle schließen --->löschen

Solche sinnfreien Themen irgendwelcher kaputten Leute braucht kein Mensch


----------



## Numara (23. Januar 2008)

Hab mir jetzt nicht alle Posts durchgelesen aber ich hab nen Erfahrungstipp: Und zwar mach was für die Schule, zwing dich einfach selbst dazu. Das Spiel mag geil sein aber wenn du mit Schule beschäftigt bist dann hast du garnet die Zeit dir so viele Gedanken um WoW zu machen.
Plan einfach deine Onlineaktivität einfach ein bissel. Ist doch auch gut für das Selbstwertgefühl wenn man sich net nur mit seinem Char identifiziert.
Musik ist ja auch ne coole Beschäftigung zum Beispiel.

Grüßle


----------



## MoeMT384 (23. Januar 2008)

Mal rechnen: 

Mit sechs Jahren wird man eingeschult... als du in der siebten Klasse warst, kam WoW raus... da warst du also 13. 

Nach einem weiteren Jahr kam TBC raus, da warst du 14, seit dem ist nunmehr auch fast ein Jahr vergangen, das macht dich etwa 15 oder 16 Jahre alt. 

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube nicht, dass dieser Text von einem 16-Jährigen geschrieben wurde.... kommt mir alles etwas zu eloquent vor. 

Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung. Aber wenn Papa deine Accountdaten für das Buffed-Forum hat, würde ich sie ändern und die im Browser gespeicherten Passwörter löschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Moe


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (23. Januar 2008)

aus diesem grund sollte wow erst ab 18 sein. damit keine kleinen kinder wie du so ne scheisse als thread machen. etwas ältere menschen haben bisschen mehr kontrolle über sich selbst. ich spiele wow genauso gern wie ich auch offline spiele gerne spiele und mich manchmal mehr als 2-3h fesseln lasse. ich will nicht sagen das es die spielsucht nicht gibt, aber man trifft sie eben in den *meisten* fällen bei schulkinda.

mfg rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten

viel spass beim flamen


----------



## Frostbitten (23. Januar 2008)

alles halt ne frage der selbstbeherrschung

und diese ist bei vielen jugendlichen halt noch nicht sehr ausgeprägt.
soll jetzt nicht heißen dass sie das bei allen erwachsenen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (23. Januar 2008)

Schönes Copy Paste LOL

Stufe 60?!?! Wo lebst du?


----------



## HKR2007 (23. Januar 2008)

Ich wünsche Dir viel, viel Glück bei Deiner Rückkehr in die Realität.  Was die meisten übersehen ist dass die wertvolle Lebenszeit für immer verloren ist die sie beim übermäßigen Gamen verzocken. 

Gerade bei jungen Menschen finde ich dies sehr bedenklich und würde als Elternteil drastisch einschreiten... (so lange ich für das Kind verantwortlich wäre also bis 18J) war bei Dir wohl eher nicht der Fall.
Die Umstände müssen es einem Jugendlichen nat. auch erlauben seine Zeit zu verzocken.  Interessant sind auch die teils völlig überzogenen Reaktionen der ach so nicht Abhängigen.  
Ich habe auch einen Level 70-er und einige Twinks jedoch nie die großen Raids mitgemacht (was sicher am Anfang unheimlich Spaß bereitet hat), gerne mal in einer 5-er Gruppe gespielt (wunderbare Situationen erlebt), oft gelacht, mal wütend, viele Emotionen erlebt wie noch nie in einem Spiel und auch mal jemand angepflaumt wenn ich bei spielen gestört wurde jedoch sofort zurückgeschreckt und immer noch rechtzeitig erkannt wann es zuviel wurde. 
Dieses Spiel hat den höchsten Suchtfaktor aller von mir je gespielten Compigames und ich habe fast alles in den letzten 20 Jahren gezockt. (bin 40) - dies ist meine ganz persönliche Überzeugung.
Die Strategie von Blizz ist einfach zu durchschauen.  Sie wollen Kunden, sie wollen möglichst viele Kunden.  Die sollen möglichst lange an das Spiel gebunden werden.  Dies tun enorm viele Spieler nun schon seit 3 Jahren!!  Sie haben die VOLLE DATEN-kontrolle über alles im Spiel. Spielzeit, Abgänge, neue Spieler, einfach die Totale Überwachung und durch das freiwillige Feedback und das reichliche GELD der Spieler machen sie das Spiel immer besser immer mehr dem Wunsch entsprechend das ultimative SUCHTSPIEL zu perfektionieren.  Den nur die Sucht (und das ist nichts schlechtes sondern einfach etwas total menschliches - jeder ist süchtig nach irgendwas) - dies liegt an userem Chemiecocktail im Gehirn kann dies auf lange Zeit aufrechterhalten.
Niemals habe ich vorher nur annähernd gedacht das ich in einem Spiel "freiwillig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf über 1000 Spielstunden komme.  
Was dies bedeutet werde ich noch mit mir selbst zu klären haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wünsche jedem der aufhört weil er es übertrieben hat echt viel Glück und alles Gute damit er es durchsteht.  Gehe davon aus das eine Sucht die alte ersetzen wird.  
Allen die weiterspielen nat. den Verstand nicht abzuschalten und wie Blizz. es im Ladebildschirm als sagt: "Es gibt ein Leben auch außerhalb von WOW"!!  - die wissen es genau wie abhängig die meisten sind.

LG und sorry für den langen Post...


----------



## Ermo (23. Januar 2008)

Die Sucht zu leugnen und das Produkt nach dem man süchtig ist zu verteidigen sind ebenfalls suchttypische Verhaltensweisen.


----------



## dvd4two (23. Januar 2008)

Ach kommt leute, wir wissen doch alle das wow süchtig macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , man will doch immer was neues machen und es fängt mit dem levl´n an und wenn man lev 70 ist dann geht es immer weiter, ich spiele auch wow, ich sag mal ich war süchtig aber da ich ein Beruf hab der mich in Privater hinnsicht einimmt hab ich von Tag zu Tag immer weniger gezockt


----------



## vitti2801 (23. Januar 2008)

Lernt mal dass nicht WoW euch süchtig macht sondern eure kranke Einstellung auf biegen und brechen was erreichen zu müssen und wie du schon sagtest: Durch den Kollegen internen Konkurenzkampf lässt du dich dazu hinreissen die Schule zu vernachlässigen, was ja wiederum auch nicht das Spiel ist sondern der Gruppenzwang. Also warne Leute nicht vor unwahrheiten, du hast ne knick in der Psyche, nicht wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würden manche Leute mal mit so einem Einsatz und Enthusiasmus Arbeiten,Schule gehen und Leben wie sie WoW spielen dann würd die Welt wohl um einiges besser sein...



> Die Strategie von Blizz ist einfach zu durchschauen. Sie wollen Kunden, sie wollen möglichst viele Kunden. Die sollen möglichst lange an das Spiel gebunden werden. Dies tun enorm viele Spieler nun schon seit 3 Jahren!! Sie haben die VOLLE DATEN-kontrolle über alles im Spiel. Spielzeit, Abgänge, neue Spieler, einfach die Totale Überwachung und durch das freiwillige Feedback und das reichliche GELD der Spieler machen sie das Spiel immer besser immer mehr dem Wunsch entsprechend das ultimative SUCHTSPIEL zu perfektionieren. Den nur die Sucht (und das ist nichts schlechtes sondern einfach etwas total menschliches - jeder ist süchtig nach irgendwas) - dies liegt an userem Chemiecocktail im Gehirn kann dies auf lange Zeit aufrechterhalten.



Naja eine langzeitmotivation bei einem MMO-RPG ist wohl nichts aussergewöhnliches oder? Was du auch nicht kaperst: Ich hab die Kontrolle über das Spiel, nicht das Spiel oder Blizzard über mich^^


----------



## Freelancer (23. Januar 2008)

Das einzige was mich wundert ist wie kann jemand der so jung ist so lange wow zocken, da haben wohl leider die Eltern versagt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tipp 

erst Schule/Arbeit dann Zimmer/Wohnung dann Freunde/Bekannte ja und dann erst wow^^


Dazu kommt noch es gibt soviele postings in deiner Richtung gibt das man auch da deine Geschichte hätte posten können

Mfg


----------



## Sascha_BO (23. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub auch, daß WoW süchtig machen KANN... aber das kann auch jedes andere Game oder sonsteine Tätigkeit und jedes andere Hobby, und es gibt sicherlich auch wesentlich schlimmere Süchte als WoW... aber trotz allem kann es zur Sucht werden und somit verliert man schnell die Kontrolle über sein Leben.
Wichtig ist schon, daß sich jeder selbst bewußt darüber ist, wieviel Zeit er in WoW (oder sonstwas) investiert und wie wenig Zeit man sich noch für alles andere nimmt. Wenn bei jemandem der einzige Lebensinhalt nach der Schule oder Arbeit nur noch WoW (oder sonstwas) ist, sollte man sich vielleicht schon mal ernsthaft Gedanken machen.

Die einen sagen, WoW macht süchtig, die anderen streiten das heftigst ab (wer weiß, wieviele davon wohl schon selber betroffen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Da hat jeder so seine Meinung drüber.

Ich finds nur äußerst armselig, daß einige hier dämliche Kommentare und dumme Beleidigungen abgeben wenn jemand einen "ernsten" Thread eröffnet. Wenn einen das Thema nicht interessiert, warum übergeht man es dann nicht einfach anstatt seine inhaltsleeren Meinungen hier abzuladen???
Aber dieses "Problem" gibts ja leider in vielen Foren.  

Einige meinten, WoW sollte erst ab 18 zugänglich sein... vielleicht sollte man das auch in gewissen Foren einführen... oder einen Mindest-IQ verlangen, der deutlich über dem einer Flasche Pommes liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (23. Januar 2008)

Eine Sucht nach WoW ist eine andere Sache als eine Sucht nach Nikotin, Heroin, Alkohol etc.
WoW ist eine psychische Sache, die "normalen" Süchte wie Heroin sind körperlich.

Ich finde, die meisten hier haben vollkommen Recht. Das ist deine Schuld. Nicht die von WoW.
Wenn du deine Psyche im Griff hast, dann hast du auch keine Probleme mit einer WoW-Sucht.

Zu deiner Verteidigung muss ich aber sagen, dass man in der 7. Klasse noch nicht so wirklich was dagegen tun kann...


----------



## hyrul3 (23. Januar 2008)

Es handelt sich hier nicht um Copy&Paste. Du hattest Recht mit meinem Alter ich bin 16Jahre alt. Ich habe den Text bewusst so geschrieben das es älter klingt, um eine gewisse Seriösität auszustrahlen. Genausogut hätte ich noch ein paar "ey"´s und "Alta"`s einbauen können wenn euch das lieber wäre. Mir geht es darum andere Leute zu warnen. Sicherlich ist/wird nicht jeder WoW Spieler Süchtig. Ich hätte mich selbst bis vor ca. 1 Woche niemals als Süchtig eingeschätz. Jedoch habe ich mich ausreichend informiert und festgestellt das alle "Süchtigen" stets der Meinung sind, die Sucht voll unter Kontrolle zu haben. Desweiteren ist es wie Bereits gesagt ebenfalls ein Merkmal, dass man die Sucht mit allen Mitteln versucht zu leugnen. Beiträge wie "Es gibt keine Sucht" sind Lügen. Man kann nach nahezu allem süchtig werden.

MfG hyrul3


----------



## Arkoras (23. Januar 2008)

hyrul3 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier nicht um Copy&Paste. Du hattest Recht mit meinem Alter ich bin 16Jahre alt. Ich habe den Text bewusst so geschrieben das es älter klingt, um eine gewisse Seriösität auszustrahlen. Genausogut hätte ich noch ein paar "ey"´s und "Alta"`s einbauen können wenn euch das lieber wäre. Mir geht es darum andere Leute zu warnen. Sicherlich ist/wird nicht jeder WoW Spieler Süchtig. Ich hätte mich selbst bis vor ca. 1 Woche niemals als Süchtig eingeschätz. Jedoch habe ich mich ausreichend informiert und festgestellt das alle "Süchtigen" stets der Meinung sind, die Sucht voll unter Kontrolle zu haben. Desweiteren ist es wie Bereits gesagt ebenfalls ein Merkmal, dass man die Sucht mit allen Mitteln versucht zu leugnen. Beiträge wie "Es gibt keine Sucht" sind Lügen. Man kann nach nahezu allem süchtig werden.
> 
> MfG hyrul3



Ja, WoW hat einen gewissen Suchtfaktor, jeder der das bestreitet ist süchtig. Nur bringt dein Post 0, weil jeder der nicht süchtig ist davon nichts hat und kein süchtiger wird von sich sagen das er es ist, somit bringt das ganze leider 0,


----------



## DaScAn (23. Januar 2008)

hyrul3 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier nicht um Copy&Paste. Du hattest Recht mit meinem Alter ich bin 16Jahre alt. Ich habe den Text bewusst so geschrieben das es älter klingt, um eine gewisse Seriösität auszustrahlen. Genausogut hätte ich noch ein paar "ey"´s und "Alta"`s einbauen können wenn euch das lieber wäre. Mir geht es darum andere Leute zu warnen. Sicherlich ist/wird nicht jeder WoW Spieler Süchtig. Ich hätte mich selbst bis vor ca. 1 Woche niemals als Süchtig eingeschätz. Jedoch habe ich mich ausreichend informiert und festgestellt das alle "Süchtigen" stets der Meinung sind, die Sucht voll unter Kontrolle zu haben. Desweiteren ist es wie Bereits gesagt ebenfalls ein Merkmal, dass man die Sucht mit allen Mitteln versucht zu leugnen. Beiträge wie "Es gibt keine Sucht" sind Lügen. Man kann nach nahezu allem süchtig werden.
> 
> MfG hyrul3



Also. ICH BIN SÜCHTIG!
Ich gebe es zu und stehe dazu^^
Warum? Weil es seit WoW mit meiner Arbeit nur noch Bergauf geht. Tagsüber 10 h Arbeiten,
Zuhause schnell abwasch machen oder einkaufen. 
Abends Raiden oder inztanzen clearen und fertig ist der Lachs.
Eheliche Pflichten wie Kinder ins Bett, Frau / Mann beglücken und dann selber schlafen.
Wochenende natürlich weg gehen.
Wo ist da euer problem? Vorher war ich während meiner Arbeit nicht ausgelastet. 
Nun bekomme ich hohe und viele Belobigungen, Gehaltserhöhung, Höheren Diesntposten und Verantwortung und es macht mir spaß. Und btw, der Chef spielt kein WoW der ist zufrieden wenn er seinen PC unfallfrei anbekommt.


----------



## Rasgaar (23. Januar 2008)

Ach kommt Leute.... 
Alle 3 Tage ein neuer "Ich bin süchtig - rettet euch solange ihr noch könnt!" - Thread...
Wirds nicht langsam langweilig?


Ich habe RL Freunde die jeden Freitag in den Ausgang gehen und sich volllaufen lassen, 3 Päckli Zigis rauchen und dann mit dem Taxi nach Hause fahren...

Nur ist diese Sucht ja Gesellschaftlich anerkannt.

Ich hab mehr fun wenn ich im Monat nur meine WoW Gebühren habe und ned jedes Weekend 400 Mücken für Alkohol, Zigaretten und Fahrgelegenheiten ausgebe....


----------



## alexaner666 (23. Januar 2008)

naja ich finde beides nicht gut...
wow nimmt eben viel zeit in anspruch,
kippen und alk. sind gift und kosten viel geld


btw. wieso sollte blizzard diesen text denn löschen?^^denen gehört doch nicht das ganze i-net und da kursieren hunderte solcher suchtithreads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kai1994 (23. Januar 2008)

Es is sinnlos!
Mache menschen sind halt abhänger...so wie du..^^
manche so wie ich spieln das game aus spass...


----------



## jekyll_do (23. Januar 2008)

Es ist doch völlig klar dass das Spiel unglaublich viele Mechanismen nutzt um den Spieler zum Weiterspielen aufzufordern. Teilweise sogar zum weiterspielen zu zwingen. Diese Mechanismen sind  selbstverständlich stark suchtfördernd. Also ist eine Sucht seitens Blizzard akzeptiert. Der Spieler spielt weiter und bringt es nicht über das Herz seinen Account zu kündigen. Oftmals auch nicht nach langer Spielpause. (wie ich zb.) So kassiert Blizzard weiter Geld.

Es ist aber völlig offensichtlich dass dies gschieht und kein großes Geheimnis.

Das nicht nur Einzelne von der Spielsucht betroffen sind ist ebenfalls völlig klar, man muss sich ja nur mal im Bekanntenkreis umhören (kaputte Beziehungen, Kündigugnen etc.).

Was am Ende bleibt ist ein uralter Tipp meiner Oma: "Junge, fang bloß nciht damit an"...

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godo (23. Januar 2008)

hyrul3 schrieb:


> Doch heute ist es wieder dazu gekommen, dass ich mir Gedanken über mein RL gemacht habe...Ich meine wozu? Was bringt mir WoW? die ganze zeit war einfach Sinnlos!



Was bringt dir denn das "echte" Leben? Jeder muss mal sterben-was hat es dann für einen Sinn zu lernen?

Will keine übereilten Antworten sondern nur mal eben zum Nachdenken anregen, sry, konnt mirs nicht verkneifen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B_e_a_V_e_R (23. Januar 2008)

der wievielte thread zu dem thema ist das? ....

SuFu nutzen!


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

"Zu deiner Verteidigung muss ich aber sagen, dass man in der 7. Klasse noch nicht so wirklich was dagegen tun kann..."

Wie bitte? Eltern? Gibt es sowas heutzutage nicht mehr? 
Aber schön, dass andauernd Leute hier posten wie süchtig sie sind. Warum postet ihr das hier? Wenn ihr es wirklich seid, dann wäre ein Forumspost das letzte was ich tun würde. Erst einmal sollte man zu einem Doktor gehen und den Fragen, bevor man überhaupt in Erwägung zieht ein Thread aufzumachen mit dem tollen und überhaupt nicht alten Titel "Ich bin süchtig"..."Sucht und die Folgen"..."WoW hat mein Leben zerstört"..."7 Wege zur Sucht"..."Warum WoW süchtig macht".

Es ist ein ernstes Thema, aber ständig Threads zu lesen wo jemand in verquerer Weise beschreibt wie toll er geraidet hat und das er jetzt süchtig ist, nervt auf die Dauer tierisch. Zumal solche Texte mir auch vorkommen als gäbe es Vorlagen. Stichwort: Textwall crits [YOU] for 45712 Damage.


----------



## Chakor (23. Januar 2008)

Aha, der hat ein Problem mit Spielen.

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMosha (23. Januar 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> genau nicht so ergeht..es ist blöd wenn es einem so ergeht, abaer ich kann es verstehen, habe suchtanzeicehn gefunden, und habe sie bekämpft



Denk mal nach was du geschrieben hast...
Wenn du das ernst meinst is das extremer Schwachsinn, Anzeichen einer Sucht bekämpfen ? Weißt du was das heißt ? Nämlich das man süchtig ist und net die Sucht sondern deren Anzeichen und Auswirkungen bekämpft (um sich die Sucht auszureden / nicht zu gegenwärtigen).

@ TE

Kann deine Entscheidung nur unterstützen, meiner Meinung ist es ein großer Schritt der eigenen Sucht entgegenzutreten und diese zu beenden.

@Godo

ziemlich seltsames nachdenken... falls du das ernst meinst (was du nicht tust), wäre es kein problem jemanden umzubringen, da man ihm ja nix genommen hat, so nen leben ist ja eh sinn- (und wertlos).

Frage mich grad, wieso einige Personen einfach so Thesen in den Raum werfen, die weder ansatzweise vernünftig / mit Sinn gesgnet sind, noch irgendwie konstruktiv wirken.
Am lustigsten wird es wenn diese Thesen wohl aus Langeweile geschrieben wurden und nur zur Provokation und zum Erregen von Aufmerksamkeit dienen.

Aber naja solche Personen gibts halt, nen bissl nachdenken würd auch da net schaden, oder is das auch sinnlos?


----------



## Sturmburg (23. Januar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Gehe mit deinem Problem wo anderst hin, WOW macht nicht Süchtig, immer die Kaputten Menschen müssen auf wow Rumhacken. sowas lächerliches.
> 
> Du hättest dich halt mehr im griff haben sollen. ist ist auch Deine schuld nicht der schuld von wow.



Ne genau, macht nicht süchtig, beeinträchtig nur dein Schreibvermögen, omg.

A) Kann alles süchtig machen, und b) grade Endlosspiele haben ein noch höheres Suchtpotential. 

Allerdings hängt es immer noch von jedem Spieler individuell ab, ob er / sie süchtig wird oder nicht. 

Naja, dein Kommentar spricht eher dafür das du dir Sorgen machen solltest, Drogenabhängige verteidigen ihre Droge auch sehr oft vehemennt, um ihren Lebenswandel vor sich selbst zu rechtfertigen...


----------



## HeinzII (23. Januar 2008)

Rollenspiel macht glaub ich dann süchtig, wenn einem diese Rolle besser gefällt als die eigene ^^
Es ist eine einfache, klar strukturierte Welt, während im Realen Leben vieles kompliziert ist und so.

Es gibt viele Internetsüchtige, die an keinem RP Game hängen z.B. nebenbei bemerkt.
Dann kommt noch eine persönliche Veranlagung dazu, bei der man strittig ist, ob diese sich erst durch die Umwelt entwickelt, oder tatsächlich komplette Veranlagung ist ...

Gut wenn man eine schlechte Entwiclung erkennt und Konsequenzen zieht. 
Das Zerkratzen der CD´s scheint mir ja direkt einer Hexenverbrennung gleich zu kommen *gg* ... dem Dämonen wirste aber irgendwann wieder begegnen. Solange, bis Du ihn ganz wo anders den Wind aus den Segeln genommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (23. Januar 2008)

Ermo schrieb:


> Die Sucht zu leugnen und das Produkt nach dem man süchtig ist zu verteidigen sind ebenfalls suchttypische Verhaltensweisen.



/sign


----------



## Tikume (23. Januar 2008)

"Ich bin nicht der Messiahs! Würdet ihr mir bitte zuhören! Ich bin nicht der Messiahs! Versteht ihr das? Ganz, ganz ehrlich!" 
"Nur der wahrhaftige Messiahs leugnet seine Göttlichkeit!" 
"Was? Ihr müsst mir doch "ne Chance lassen, da rauszukommen! Also gut: Ich bin der Messiahs!" 
"Er ist es! Er ist der Messiahs!"


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

Muhihi :X

Hättest gleich dicht machen sollen hier Tikume. Der nächste Thread wäre eh spätestens morgen gekommen..


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (23. Januar 2008)

Baradakas schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> zwei meiner Kumpels spielen auch WoW und jedesmal wenn ich sie treffe reden sie darüber.
> Wenn ich sie dann frage wieso sie so viel zocken antworten sie nur:Wow ist so gut da kann man mehr machen als im echten Leben und wenn ich sie als süchtig bezeichne sagen sie nur: ich bin nicht süchtig aba ich will halt nichts anderes mehr machen.
> ...


 Blödsinn ! und wenn die das wirklich so sehen na dann sind halt nicht Reif genug um zu erkannen das es sich hierbei um ein Spiel handelt was man mal Zocken kann um sich mal vom Alltag abzulenken. Aber wer das nicht versthet hat ein allgemeines Probelm.


----------



## hyrul3 (23. Januar 2008)

Chakor schrieb:


> Aha, der hat ein Problem mit Spielen.
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!
> 
> ...



Das sagt einiges über deine geistige Reife aus. Solche Leute die sich über die Probleme anderer lustig machen, die haben meist selbst noch viel größere... Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. 

MfG hyrul3


----------



## Wolaa (23. Januar 2008)

süchtig mhh...

man lebt nur einmal, wieso soll man den spaß nicht mitnehmen? ob ich jetzt doof 
draußen mit kumpels rumsitze oder wow zocke...


----------



## Thedynamike (23. Januar 2008)

> Hi,
> Ich verfasse diesen Text, weil ich euch warnen will vor den Folgen von "World of Warcraft". Es hat mein Leben entscheidend zum Negativen verändert.



In der siebten hat man noch nicht wirklich ein Leben gehabt. Du gehst zur Schule und Mutti und Vati erledigen den Rest, von daher würde ich mal gerne wissen, wie du das beurteilst.



> In der siebten Klasse fing es an, es kam wie eine Welle. Plötzlich hatte jeder dieses Spiel aus meinem Freundeskreis, wer es nicht hatte konnte nicht mitreden. Immer weiter steigerten wir uns in das Spiel hinein, es war ein richtiger Konkurrenzkampf zwischen uns, jeder wollte als Erster auf Stufe 60 sein und das beste Equip haben.



Ist das bei Kindern nicht immer so? Ich erinnere mich noch an die Zeit, indem Fußballbilder aktuell waren und jeder die Meisten und Besten haben wollte. Heute findet dieser Wettstreit halt virtuell statt, also kein Grund besorgt zu sein.



> Nach dem Erreichen von Stufe 60 wurde es immer intensiver in meiner damaligen Gilde 'Genesis Excidium' auf dem Realm (Server) Vek'lor waren die Raidzeiten Spät abends(21-24 Uhr) da die meisten Leute arbeiten mussten.



Dann gehören deine Eltern wohl eher zur Verantwortung gezogen und nicht du. Damals konnte ich vom bis 24Uhr wach bleiben nur träumen. Also mach dir keinen Vorwurf.



> Das hatte zur Folge das ich mein Schulisches Leben total vernachlässigt habe, doch ich redete mir immer wieder ein es hat nix mit WoW zu tun und es wäre keine Sucht und ich könnte jeder Zeit damit aufhören. Etwa ein Jahr nachdem ich angefangen hatte kam die Erweiterung "The Burning Crusade" und alles fing von vorne an.



Was? Du hast von 21-24Uhr geraidet und damit dein schulisches Leben vernachlässigt? Dachte Schule geht nur bis ca. 13-14Uhr. Inkl. Hausaufgaben und Lernen MAXIMAL bis 18Uhr.



> Nun seid dieser Zeit an war mir mein Reales Leben völlig egal, ich wollte nur WoW Spielen und mit meinen 70igern mit meinem (damaligem Realen) Freund Arena-PvP machen. Ich hatte einige male den Versuch gestartet aufzuhören doch alleine schaffte ich es nicht, spätestens nach einer Woche war ich wieder mittendrin zwischen Monstern und PvP Schlachtkämpfen.



Wie gesagt, du bist noch Jung. Eine mangelnde Selbstbeherrschung ist noch lange keine Sucht. Für solche Fälle sind eigentlich gute Eltern zuständig, welche auchmal die Hosen anhaben und Sohnemann sagen wann Schluss ist.



> Doch heute ist es wieder dazu gekommen, dass ich mir Gedanken über mein RL gemacht habe...Ich meine wozu? Was bringt mir WoW? die ganze zeit war einfach Sinnlos! ich habe mit meinen Freunden zusammen darüber geredet und es ihnen versucht zu erklären. Wir sind alle zu dem selben Ergebnis gekommen und haben uns gedacht, wenn wir es wirklich beenden wollen dann sofort. Wir deinstallierten WoW und zerritzen die CDs...



Naja, kannst dir den Client ja wieder herunterladen solange dein Account nur eingefrohren ist.
Wie gesagt du konntest von heute auf morgen schluss machen. Also keine Sucht.



> Und ich weis auch das es wahrscheinlich sowieso keinen interessiert der WoW spielt, ich habe die Leute, die sowas geschrieben haben auch ausgelacht als ich selber noch gespielt habe oder vielleicht löscht Blizzard diesen Text auch aber auf jeden Fall, denkt an meine Worte wenn ihr selbst einmal an diesem Punkt seid... Vielleicht werdet ihr feststellen, dass ich Recht hatte.



Wo ist dein Leben denn jetzt zerstört? Ich dachte du bist nichtmal aus der Schule raus? Also hast du dein Leben noch vor dir, mach dich nicht verrückt.



> Sucht euch lieber andere nützlichere Hobbys die ihr mit eurem Realen Leben verknüpfen könnt und lasst es nicht soweit wie bei mir ausarten.



Moment? Weil du dein Spielverhalten nicht unter kontrolle hast, soll ich mir ein anderes Hobby suchen? Hobby ist ein Hobby weil es Spaß macht und Unterhält und nicht, weil es nützlich ist. Ausserdem verknüpfe ich das ganz gut mit meinem realen Leben. Denn immerhin sitze ich während des Spielens ganz real vor dem PC. Gibt es überhaupt eine Situation in der man nicht "real lebt"? Irgendwie paradox.



> Naja ich wünsche euch alles Gute und hoffe das es euch nicht genauso wie mir ergeht!



Keine Angst, mir geht es mit WoW auch noch gut. Du klingst so, als würdest du gerade die Pubertätsdepression durchlaufen. Das geht vorbei. Mach ein paar Monate Pause und lerne dein Spielverhalten zu kontrollieren. Dann klappt WoW, Freundin, Arbeit, Schiessmichtot parallel und ohne Probleme.


----------



## Mojo2 (23. Januar 2008)

Naja in gewisserweise stimmts schon, wenn man WOW zockt geht viel Zeit drauf die man anders nutzen kann... außerdem denkt man wirklich dauernd im Hinterkopf an WoW und wenn man Zeit hat zockt mans auch die ganze Zeit, anstatt mal was mit Freunden zu machen oder so..

Naja ich habs an mir gemerkt seit ichs nemme zock sind meine noten so ca um 1 besser... einfach mehr Zeit und Lust zum lernen... wobei die davor mit WoW auch net schlecht waren..

Man kann zwar WoW auch gelegentlich nur spielen, aber naja... seit BC und dem vielen gefarme und zeitaufwändigen heroic dingern... 

aber es is jedem selbst überlassen was er will oder was net


----------



## Afinogenov61Tim (23. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub das kann jeder sehen wie man will,nur sicher ist das man mit 12 Jahren nicht direkt WoW anfangen sollte,wie andere hier vorher auch schon sagten;man kann da noch nicht richtig seine Handlungen kontrollieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hyrul3 (23. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht bist du jemand der es kontrollieren kann... Ich bin es jedenfalls definitiv nicht. Mir wäre es lieber ich hätte niemals angefangen, würde wie alle meine Freunde jedes Wochenende feiern gehen, und soziale Kontakte knüpfen. All dies haben ich in den letzten 2 Jahren verpasst. Übrigens war das mit dem nützlichere Hobbys nur für die Leute gedacht die sich in dem Text eventuell indentifizieren können.. Außerdem konnte ich nicht von Heute auf Morgen auffhören. Wenn du den Text aufmerksam liest wirst du feststellen das ich bereits mehrere Versuche gestartet hatte und immer wieder "Rückfällig" geworden bin.

MfG hyrul3


----------



## Scárfáce123 (23. Januar 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Du sagst mir ich soll steben ? Das ist ne Ecke härter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



beid ir is echt hopfen und malz verloren du stellst relationen auf da graust jeder sau, Computerspielsucht ist nicht eine Wattebäuchilli problem sonst würde es kaum Einrichtungen und anstallten zur heilung geben. aber ja denk dir wieder einen coolen selbstverherrlichenden text in dem du leugnest das diese sucht ein ernst zu nehmendes problem für unsere gesellschaft darstellt und geh dann weiter wow zocken ....


----------



## naked92 (23. Januar 2008)

100 oder 1000 Thread ?


----------



## S3ngy (23. Januar 2008)

spielsucht ist zwar eine sucht aber definitiv geht von wow da keine gefahr aus auser man ist selbst schuld ,,,,

nya waiting for the next thread


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

hyrul3 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du jemand der es kontrollieren kann... Ich bin es jedenfalls definitiv nicht. Mir wäre es lieber ich hätte niemals angefangen, würde wie alle meine Freunde jedes Wochenende feiern gehen, und soziale Kontakte knüpfen. All dies haben ich in den letzten 2 Jahren verpasst. Übrigens war das mit dem nützlichere Hobbys nur für die Leute gedacht die sich in dem Text eventuell indentifizieren können.. Außerdem konnte ich nicht von Heute auf Morgen auffhören. Wenn du den Text aufmerksam liest wirst du feststellen das ich bereits mehrere Versuche gestartet hatte und immer wieder "Rückfällig" geworden bin.
> 
> MfG hyrul3



Und was für Versuche? PC ausgemacht und gehofft, dass er über Nacht kaputt geht? - WoW Account kündigen > CD zerschrotten und erzähl uns nicht, dass hättest du schon gemacht oder hast du ein neues Spiel samt Account gekauft?


----------



## hyrul3 (23. Januar 2008)

@Siu Habe Account gekündigt und nen neuen Acc gekauft...


----------



## Devilyn (23. Januar 2008)

3 Sachen^^

1. Kann es sein das diese Heul Flame ich komm mit meiner Sucht nich kla Threads auf einmal wie Pilze ausn Boden schiessen?^^

2. Ich hab einfach so aufgehört hatte nicht mal " entzugserscheinungen" oder sowas weil es für mich immer nur ein spiel war und auch nicht mehr wurde^^ 
Habe auch Leute ausgelacht und belächelt die meinten das ich ein Boon sei weil ich nur das equip habe und so langsam lvl^^
Dafür habe ich jetz mein tolles Real habe spass mit Freunden und mit meiner Freundin was die nicht von sich sagen können^^

3. Alter du bisd 15 ich mein 15 xD da bin ich Sprachlos xDwwaafawrafar afarfa faefc e

man man man^^

Naja so far ihr suchtis *unterm Tisch vor WoW versteck*^^


----------



## knax1 (23. Januar 2008)

Hmmm selbst Schuld sag ich mal, wer nicht zwischen RL und VL unterscheiden kann hat was falsch gemacht in seinem Leben. Ich kann dir sagen warum ich WoW zock. Ich mach dieses Jahr mein Abi und geh jedes we weg und in der Woche 3 mal ins Fitnessstudio. Und in der Zeit in der ich nichts zu tun habe zocke ich WoW. Warum auch nicht denn es ist ein Hobby wie jedes andere. Man muss nur unterscheiden können aber dafür bist /warst du wahrscheinlich zu jung. 


Mfg


----------



## dudu power (23. Januar 2008)

ICh siele auch WoW doch ich kann mich konntrolieren weil kampfsport für mich wichtiger ist. 1-2h am tag sind gar nicht so viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. Januar 2008)

dudu schrieb:


> ICh siele auch WoW doch ich kann mich konntrolieren weil kampfsport für mich wichtiger ist. 1-2h am tag sind gar nicht so viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Toll und wenn Du jemanden zusammenschlägst war es trotzdem die Computerspielesucht die schuld war (zumindest für Frontal 21) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoOniX (23. Januar 2008)

ich kenne einen aus meiner alten klasse...der war vor WoW voll nett und so und seit er wow spielt...da gehts berg ab mit ihm:
Er is fett wie ein aal geworde,
agressiv und wütend,
er hat sich zurückgezogen
usw...
Er schlägt sogar seine Mutter wenn sie versucht seinen PC auszumachen...und  
er wollte sie einmal anzeigen weil sie ihm seinen PC weggenommen hat aber die Polizei hat ihn wieder nach hause geschickt...
ich denke nicht dass der junge noch normal wird oder sich wieder in den griff kriegen wird...
und in der schule gings auch nur bergab:
note richtung 6, versetzung stark gefährdet und er is sogar nich mit ins landschulheim mit  der begründung er müsste noch Ruf bei den Netherschwingen fahmen...!
das ist also wirklich krank!


----------



## Te-Rax (23. Januar 2008)

Jaja...manche schreiben "ich spiele WoW und Kontrolliere es" oder "wenn so ein typ mit einem Kaputten leben postet soll garnicht erst Posten" Das sind die leute die es verdrängen....echt VERDRÄNGEN es ist einfach ein zyklus der sich im unterbewusstsein eingebrannt hat, Aufstehen Arbeiten zokken schlafen.
Bis ich merke das ich Freunde bzw. einen Partner fürs Leben gefunden habe. Ich selbst habe auch aufgehört, und habe einen sehr erfolgreichen und bekannten Charackter zurück gelassen, und zum Glück hat es noch andere Mitspieler Animiert mit aufzuhören. Und es ist einfach wundervoll! Ich habe es vorher garnicht geglaubt das es ohne WoW geht, doch jetzt fühle ich mich besser den je, habe einen stärkeren bezug zu freunden, und mache auch sport (JA!! sport, mit laufen und so) und ich liebe es, ich habe vergessen, wie das leben sein kann ohne WoW...Das Leben davor...das ich ganz vergessen habe, und ich Liebe es. Leider gibt es noch Menschen die das nicht verstehen und einsehen wollen "Quatsch was er da schreibt, ich spiele nur in meiner Freizeit, wenn ich sonst nix zu tun habe" Ja...wenn man nix zu tun hat...und was könnte man in dieser Zeit anstellen? Wunderbare, unvorstellbare Dinge, die WoW definitiv ausgrenzt.
So Long,

freu mich schon auf Kiddy flame


----------



## Tikume (23. Januar 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ich habe es vorher garnicht geglaubt das es ohne WoW geht, doch jetzt fühle ich mich besser den je, habe einen stärkeren bezug zu freunden, und mache auch sport (JA!! sport, mit laufen und so) und ich liebe es, ich habe vergessen, wie das leben sein kann ohne WoW...Das Leben davor...das ich ganz vergessen habe, und ich Liebe es.



Was mich hier interessieren würde: Warum treibst Du dich noch in Wow Foren rum? Das muss ja einen Grund haben.
Wohlgemerkt ist das nicht eine blumige Formulierung von "Verschwinde", sondern wirklich eine normale Frage.


----------



## Niethalf (23. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich spiele WoW von Anfang an, vorher Guild Wars.., spielte davor P&P und später die ersten MUD. Jetzt noch immer WoW und HdRo.

Fakt ist: Selbstverständlich kann WoW, wie jedes andere Onlinerollenspiel auch, süchtig machen. KANN. Und zwar im Sinne einer nicht stoffgebundenen Zwangshandlung. Daran gibt´s nichts zu beschönigen. In der Regel sind alle Onlinerollenspiele aufgrund ihrer Komplexität und der Spielmechanik extrem zeitraubend (WENN man denn die beste Rüstung, die besten Items und der schnellste Levelking sein will). Auch daran gibt´s nichts zu rütteln. Ebensowenig dass dies alles natürlich auch aufgrund des Milliardengeschäfts eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle spielt. Weshalb Computerspiele so faszinieren wurde lang und breit wissenschaftlich erklärt - weshalb Onlinerollenspiele noch mehr, vielleicht noch nicht so lang und breit, aber man ist dabei.

Fakt ist aber auch: Die Verantwortung für Kinder liegt bei den Eltern. Medienkompetenz ist hier das Stichwort. Und leider gilt dies nach wie vor generell im Umgang mit dem PC, im Umgang mit letztlich wohl jeder Freizeitbeschäftigung. Hier müsste man konsequenterweise eine sehr umfassende Ursachenforschung betreiben, um der gegenwärtigen Problematik mit sinnvollen Methoden für die Zukunft entgegenzuwirken - ein großes Thema an sich und dementsprechend keinesfalls in ein paar Sätzen abhandelbar.

Ich habe bisher rund 350 Interviews mit Spielerinnen und Spielern von Onlinerollenspielen aller Art geführt (und führe sie immer weiter - bei Interesse also melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Festzustellen bleibt: Für die Allermeisten sind Onlinerollenspiele eine (nicht mehr ganz) neue Freizeitbeschäftigung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Weshalb PC Spiele im Allgemeinen noch immer wenig von der Gesellschaft als "normale" Freizeitbeschäftigung angesehen werden, liegt u.a. im kulturellen "Spielverständnis" und der dazugehörigen Geschichte unseres Landes. Im Gegensatz zu Singleplayerspielen entsprechen Onlinerollenspiele (Multiplayerspiele an sich) mit der Möglichkeit des Spiels in der Gruppe viel eher der grundätzlichen Neigung gemeinsam zu spielen - allein spielen hat noch nie Spaß gemacht. Auch ein großes Thema.

Nicht umsonst wurden zum Thema Onlinerollenspiele in letzter Zeit zahlreiche Diplom- und andere Arbeiten geschrieben. Aber - sagen wir mal - die Wissenschaft muss sich noch etwas mehr damit befassen, um dahinter zu kommen, dass die einfachste Legitimierung von Onlinerollenspielen nur eins ist:

Spaß am Spiel.


----------



## récÀLL8 (23. Januar 2008)

@Violator du hast offensichtlich einen totalen Vogel. So wie du redest bist du schon selbst süchtig deswegen nimmst du WoW auch in den Schutz. World of warcraft hatt definitv ein großes Sucht Potenzial. Leute die allgemein schon oft am PC sitzen und sich als gamer einstufen und eine vorliebe für Rollenspiele haben ist WoW ein großes suchtmittel. Es kommen aber auch viele andere dinge hinzu wie eltern oder RL probleme die letztentlich zu dieser Sucht führen.


----------



## Kai1994 (23. Januar 2008)

RoOniX schrieb:


> ich kenne einen aus meiner alten klasse...der war vor WoW voll nett und so und seit er wow spielt...da gehts berg ab mit ihm:
> Er is fett wie ein aal geworde,
> agressiv und wütend,
> er hat sich zurückgezogen
> ...


Und wenn er nicht gestorben is..denn lebe er auch heute noch,ganz erlich? das hat nix mit WoW zutun?es is ab 12! ab 12!!entweder seine mum hat ihm i-was getan i.was pyisches(oder wie das ding heißt)
aus ende


----------



## Devilyn (23. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was mich hier interessieren würde: Warum treibst Du dich noch in Wow Foren rum? Das muss ja einen Grund haben.
> Wohlgemerkt ist das nicht eine blumige Formulierung von "Verschwinde", sondern wirklich eine normale Frage.



Moah^^

Also ICH bin noch hier damit ich was zu lachen habe xD^^

!!1111einself xD^^


----------



## o0Miller0o (23. Januar 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> beid ir is echt hopfen und malz verloren du stellst relationen auf da graust jeder sau, Computerspielsucht ist nicht eine Wattebäuchilli problem sonst würde es kaum Einrichtungen und anstallten zur heilung geben. aber ja denk dir wieder einen coolen selbstverherrlichenden text in dem du leugnest das diese sucht ein ernst zu nehmendes problem für unsere gesellschaft darstellt und geh dann weiter wow zocken ....



Nun für einen stark Süchtigen hat er es aber relativ einfach hinbekommen damit aufzuhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Cds zerkratzen und andere Hobbys suchen... Sag das mal einem mit einer schwerwiegenderen Sucht. Desweiteren hast du damit angefangen zu behaupten das Drogensucht weniger schlimm ist. Ob das jetzt wirklich vergleichbar ist oder nicht ist egal. Fakt ist es gibt schlimmeres. 

Wenn es einem dann doch so grausam vorkommt sollte er sich in irgendwelchen Suchtforen zu Wort melden und nicht hier. Denn hier treiben sich ja eh nur "WoWSuchtis" rum die das Produkt verteidigen.


----------



## Ematra (23. Januar 2008)

Was ich an diesen Threads immer wieder interessant finde:

Dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die auf höchst aggressive Weise das Suchtpotential von WoW leugnen.

Fakt ist in meinen Augen: 1. WoW kann natürlich süchtig machen. 2. Ebenso klar ist, dass es nicht süchtig machen muss. 3. Es hängt eben stark davon ab, wer die Person ist, die da vor dem Bildschirm sitzt, in welcher persönlichen Situation sie sich befindet, wie ihre Psyche tickt und wie wie ihre sozialen Kontakte aussehen.

Wer mit seinem Leben unzufrieden ist, wem eine Aufgabe fehlt, wer nur wenig Kontaktpersonen außerhalb des Spiels hat und wer das Leben tendenziell als ständigen Wettbewerb auffasst, ist vermutlich gefährdeter als Menschen, bei denen dies nicht der Fall ist, aber auch da ist kein Pauschalurteil möglich. Menschen funktionieren nunmal selten innerhalb festgefügter Raster.

Es ist lächerlich, leugnen zu wollen, dass es Menschen gibt, die ein solches Problem haben. Und es ist ebenfalls lächerlich, dafür einen psychischen Knacks verantwortlich zu machen. Ich kenne die Mechanismen, die zur Sucht führen, aus eigener Erfahrung. Akute Unzufriedenheit mit der beruflichen Situation - und schon hat man 85 Spieltage auf dem Account. Seit sich meine Situation im real life verbessert hat, sind vielleicht noch fünf dazu gekommen. Ebenfalls äußerst gefährlich: Sogenannte Elitegilden. Die einen drängen, online zu kommen, auch wenn man das gar nicht möchte. Raiden ist bei mir auf ewig abgemeldet.

Wer ruhig und sachlich sagt: Ich spiele zwar viel, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich süchtig bin, dem kaufe ich das in aller Regel ab. Wer mit Aggressivität reagiert, tut dies meines Erachtens nur aus einem einzigen Grund: Er weiß, dass er ein Problem hat, will aber nicht damit konfrontiert werden, also schaltet er auf Abwehr. Das ist ebenso menschlich wie die Sucht selbst, schafft aber das Problem nicht aus der Welt.

Wünsche dem Threadersteller, dass Du Dein Leben in den Griff bekommst. Soweit es mich angeht, habe ich beginnende Suchttendenzen in den Griff bekommen. Einfach, weil andere Dinge wieder wichtiger geworden sind. Allerdings hatte ich die meisten von diesen Dingens schon, bevor ich mit WoW angefangen hab. Da war es nur notwendig, mich daran zu erinnern, was ich vermisse. In einem so jungen Alter ist das sicherlich sehr viel schwieriger.


----------



## schurken-4-ever (23. Januar 2008)

hallo,
bei mir war das ganze etwas anders (ich bin selber erst 13).
Ich hatte damals meine Eltern gefragt ob ich mir WoW kaufen darf,
ein Tag später hatten meine Eltern einen Bericht über die "dramatischen" Folgen von WoW 
im Fernseher gesehen. 
Zuerst wollten sie es mir nicht erlauben (ist glaube das ist verständlich),
doch dann sind wir zu einem Kompromiss gekommen, 
ich lerne am Tag 1.30 Stunden mehr für die Schule und darf mir dafür WoW kaufen 
(wenn ich nicht mehr lerne darf ich auch kein WoW spielen).
Meine Leistungen waren vor WoW nur schlechter Durchschnitt,
seit ich WoW habe und dadurch auch mehr lerne haben sich meine Leistungen 
auf dem Gymnasium stark verbessert. 

Ps: Ich spiele auch sehr sehr viel, man kann da nicht von einer Sucht ausgehen aber ich spiele viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelzar (23. Januar 2008)

Kannte mal jemanden der war frischer Familienvater..über 20..und fast fertig mit seinem Arzt Titel. Und er hat sich alles verbaut wegen WoW.. seine Arbeiten nie richtig gemacht..nie auf seine Studiengänge ect gegangen.. weil er lieber min. 18 Std. am Rechner sitzen musste. Traurig das seine Frau ihn nicht mal davon abhalten konnte.. aber die hat er auch damit angesteckt.
Klingt vielleicht so als wär WoW eine krankheit..sehe ich persönlich nicht so, aber für manche Menschen wohl doch..

Oder eine alte Freundin.. hat sich extra ne Putzfrau besorgt damit sie länger zocken kann..und das war wirklich ihr wahrer Grund..

Nun.. von mir kann ich sagen.. ja süchtig bin ich schon.. habe ne Zeit auch manches vernachlässigt. aber wenn man nur will gehts auch wieder..
Jetzt ist es einfach nur noch ein Hobby das Spaß macht..


----------



## gilder (23. Januar 2008)

alles kann süchtig mache. nur man muss seine grenzen kennen. auch ich war mal süchtig nach WoW. ich warne jetzt auch noch, spiele aber noch, habe mir selber aber eine bestimmte grenze gesetzt, die ich auch einhalte, dass ich nicht rückfällig werde. und wer so blöd ist, nur daheim zu hocken seine sozialen kontakte abbricht....dann ist er sich selber schuld, wenn man dann nicht mehr nach kontakt und gespräche zu reelen personen sucht, dann pech.


----------



## Arocareth (23. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> In der siebten hat man noch nicht wirklich ein Leben gehabt. Du gehst zur Schule und Mutti und Vati erledigen den Rest, von daher würde ich mal gerne wissen, wie du das beurteilst.
> Ist das bei Kindern nicht immer so? Ich erinnere mich noch an die Zeit, indem Fußballbilder aktuell waren und jeder die Meisten und Besten haben wollte. Heute findet dieser Wettstreit halt virtuell statt, also kein Grund besorgt zu sein.
> Dann gehören deine Eltern wohl eher zur Verantwortung gezogen und nicht du. Damals konnte ich vom bis 24Uhr wach bleiben nur träumen. Also mach dir keinen Vorwurf.
> Was? Du hast von 21-24Uhr geraidet und damit dein schulisches Leben vernachlässigt? Dachte Schule geht nur bis ca. 13-14Uhr. Inkl. Hausaufgaben und Lernen MAXIMAL bis 18Uhr.
> ...


Ich gebe Thedynamike 100%ig recht. in ALLEN KOmmentaren. 
Dazu sei noch folgendes gesagt: Sollte dir auffallen, dass du etwas gerne machst und dafür halt mal etwas vernachlässigst, so ist das ganz normal, da man Schule und Hüs ja meist als ein "notwendiges Übel" ansieht und eben manchmal lieber zockt. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein RP-Spiel ganz gut zum abendlichen Entspannen, da man sich für kurze Zeit aus dem stressigen Alltag flüchten kann. Auch sind solche abrupten Entscheidungen wie das CDs zerkratzen Indizien, dass keine Sucht vorhanden ist. Wenn man über Probleme und Ängste mal eine Nacht schläft, sieht das am nächsten Tag meist ganz anders aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - Es wird eben nicht so heiß gegessen wie gekocht.
LG
Aro
PS: Du bist noch lange nicht spielsüchtig, nur weil du etwas gerne tust


----------



## Inaktiv (23. Januar 2008)

Ich hab vor einem monat nen schlussstrich unter WoW gezogen und verspüre auch nich unbedingt die lust wieder zu spielen
Ich denke so in den sommerferien fang ich vlt ma wieder an,eine gamecard zocken und dann wieder auf die schule konzentrieren...
hab gemerkt dass es wichtigeres gibt als nen full epic char in wow....oder irgendnem anderen game.....
kenne ne ganze palette von leuten in meinem freundeskreis die ähnlich denken also fällt es auch nicht so arg schwer...
bin relativ zufrieden damit und schaue voller mentaler Kraft und Mut auf den Start des zweiten Halbjahres dass gut zu werden verspricht
so long  Inaktiv


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> In der siebten hat man noch nicht wirklich ein Leben gehabt. Du gehst zur Schule und Mutti und Vati erledigen den Rest, von daher würde ich mal gerne wissen, wie du das beurteilst.
> Ist das bei Kindern nicht immer so? Ich erinnere mich noch an die Zeit, indem Fußballbilder aktuell waren und jeder die Meisten und Besten haben wollte. Heute findet dieser Wettstreit halt virtuell statt, also kein Grund besorgt zu sein.
> Dann gehören deine Eltern wohl eher zur Verantwortung gezogen und nicht du. Damals konnte ich vom bis 24Uhr wach bleiben nur träumen. Also mach dir keinen Vorwurf.
> Was? Du hast von 21-24Uhr geraidet und damit dein schulisches Leben vernachlässigt? Dachte Schule geht nur bis ca. 13-14Uhr. Inkl. Hausaufgaben und Lernen MAXIMAL bis 18Uhr.
> ...


wow!(wortspiel)
echt gut gesagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! mehr wow!!!!!!!!*vor sucht springen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne man kan fon jedem spiel suchtie werden.
also wenn man die zeit einschrankt(1-3std am tag) wird man nicht so suchtig.
ich kann jedenfalls 2 monate ohne aushalten.
achja jetzt habe ich verstanden das ich noch kein leben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (23. Januar 2008)

a) Manche Menschen ersetzen Erfolg im wahren Leben durch Erfolg in Onlinerollenspielen,
    merken das und erstellen daraufhin solche Threads.

b) Manche Menschen spielen zuviel World of Warcraft nachdem sie viele düstere Comics
    über gepeinigte Höllenfürsten gelesen haben, flamen alles zu und halten sich für das
    Absolute.

c) Sofern es möglich ist, daß man den größten Teil des Tages über World of Warcraft
    nachdenkt, nichts anderes machen möchte als spielen und dabei alles andere
    vernachlässigt KANN dieses Spiel süchtig machen und ist eine reine Zeitverschwendung.
    Bei gemäßigtem Konsum ist es eine tolle Sache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansol45 (23. Januar 2008)

ich wollt nur sagen ohne meine freunde hätte ichs nicht geschafft aber was soll ich jetz in der zeitspanne machen toll geh ich mal 3 mal in der woche fitness und der rest buffed seiten ankucken ???msn???


----------



## RED DEVIL (23. Januar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Gehe mit deinem Problem wo anderst hin, WOW macht nicht Süchtig, immer die Kaputten Menschen müssen auf wow Rumhacken. sowas lächerliches.
> 
> Du hättest dich halt mehr im griff haben sollen. ist ist auch Deine schuld nicht der schuld von wow.



So wie du schreibst könnte man meinen das du auf jedenfall Süchtig bist und es nur nicht Wahrhaben willst.
Scheinbar hast du Angst davor das WoW doch irgendwo Schaden anrichten könnte also schiebst du das Problem auf all die,,kaputten Menschen,,und merkst nicht das du selbst dazugehörst.
Das soll keine böswillige Kritik an dich sein sondern nur mal ein Anstoss zum Nachdenken für dich und viele andere auch.

edit#1: hyrul3, für dein alter Hast du ganz vernünftige Ansichten.


----------



## ReWahn (23. Januar 2008)

Immer diese "WoW is so bööööööööhse! das macht mein leben kaputt!" threads! in diesem thread hab ich jetzt sicher 3 oder 4 leute posten sehen, die ihren account wohl nur für diesen einen Thread aufgemacht haben... z.B. der TE: 6 posts insgesamt, die sind alle (!) in diesem beitrag (oder ich hab mich verzählt... in dem fall sry...) Wie geht denn sowas? du willst uns erzählen, du warst 2 jahre lang der übelst süchtige powergamer und hast noch nie auf nen beitrag im buffed.de forum geantwortet? oder hast du diese wow fanseite erst entdeckt, nachdem du mit dem spiel aufgehört hast?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann natürlich auch sein, dass du dich einfach schämst, mit deinem 'echten' account so nen **** zu verzapfen... würd ich auch...
@thread: klar, wow kann abhängig machen... und? es KANN, MUSS aber nicht... dass WoW süchtig macht is doch schon länger bekannt, also warum immer mehr threads dazu aufmachen? die die echt abhängig sind werden sich von deinem thread nich aus der ruhe bringen lassen... und von wegen "sinnlose, verschwendete zeit": na und? dazu is n hobby doch da, um fun zu haben... oder was hast du später davon dass du in die dico gehst oder ins kino oder was weiss ich machst...


----------



## Elchen (23. Januar 2008)

Jeder ist für sein Handeln und Tun selbstverantwortlich..

Ich kann dieses rumgeweine von wegen WOW hat mein Lebenzerstört einfach nicht mehr hören..

Fakt ist Wow ist ein game mit hohem suchtpotenzial.. wenn man allerdings anfällig für eine Sucht ist sollte man sich von sowas fern halten bzw gar nicht erst anfangen.. 

Fakt ist weiterhin, dass ich selber schuld bin wenn ich spiele und ich nicht dem Spiel die schuld geben kann. Die Zigartten sind ja auch nicht schuld wenn ich sie rauche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also in diesem Sinne..
steht zu dem was ihr tut und sei es nur Wow-Zocken.. Schiebt nicht immer alles auf die Sucht nur, weil ihr nicht klar kommt und mal gehört habt, dass es Süchtige gibt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Dieser Beitrag ist nicht böse gemeint, aber mir geht das rumgeflenne langsam aber sich auf den SACK!)

LG Elchen


----------



## Dunham (23. Januar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Gehe mit deinem Problem wo anderst hin, WOW macht nicht Süchtig, immer die Kaputten Menschen müssen auf wow Rumhacken. sowas lächerliches.
> 
> Du hättest dich halt mehr im griff haben sollen. ist ist auch Deine schuld nicht der schuld von wow.


naja aber wow verleitet einne mehr zur sucht als ein anderes spiel.

bei gw zb kannst du auch mal 1-2 monate pause machen - kein problem, dein skill bleibt ja grlößtenteils erhalten.

aber bei wow kannst du dir weder als pvpler, da du den anschluss verlierst und neue leuten suchen müsstest oder du auch im pve den anschluss an deine gilde verlierst.
das ist halt sehr geschickt gemacht von blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elchen (23. Januar 2008)

jeder der dieses Spiel spielt weiß das.. Also was soll das rumgeheule?!?!


----------



## Tahult (23. Januar 2008)

Elchen schrieb:


> Jeder ist für sein Handeln und Tun selbstverantwortlich...



100% /sign


----------



## Seratos (24. Januar 2008)

Tjoa, kann ich nur zu sagen Wayne ?!
Die die süchtig sind sagen eh "oh lol noob kann mir nicht passieren bal bla bla" warnen kannste die eh nicht, müssen sie selber lernen, jeder sollte selber wissen ob er zuviel spielt, oder nicht.


----------



## Newmerlin (24. Januar 2008)

Rolf die waldfee..... jeder der hier schreibt WoW macht nicht süchtig ist SÜCHTIG und checkt es net..

WoW macht ein süchtig das steht schon mal fest .... ich bin süchtig und leider ... jeder min die ich nicht im Rl was machen muß hocke ich am pc und spiele .....

Es ist egal  wie alter der spieler ist bist du im ban dann kommt man nicht so schnell wieder weg davon das ist ne tatsache.....

Ihr werdet es merken wenn auf einmal Frau und Kind nicht mehr nach hause kommen .... weil man nur noch zoggt.

von 10mio acc isind sicherlich 80% süchtig und 60% wissen es aber machen nix dagegen wegen der gruppenzwang den es in unserem leben nun mal gibt.


Ich finde es schön wenn es leute gibt die von WoW weg kommen und im RL was wieder erleben möchten.
Ich hoffe ich schafe es auch irgendwann mal ganz weg zukommen.

MFG ..


Jeder sucht ist nicht Gut für körper und geist egal welche alles macht ein kapput


----------



## DarkCreed (24. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube die Sucht geht einfach von der Person selbst aus und nicht vom Spiel. Zocke auch schon seit 1 Jahr WoW und ich hab ne gute Ausbildungsstelle, Freunde und n normales Reallife.

Jeder der wegen einem Spiel die Schule, die Familie oder seine Pflichten (sei es zuhause oder in der Arbeit) vernachlässigt, dem sollte das Game erst recht weggenommen werden. Durch solche Leute werden Computerspiele schlecht gemacht und überall wird rumgemotzt: "ja das macht süchtig, das zocken nur arbeitslose, alles amokläufer...."

Meiner Meinung nach müsste das Spiel auch die Willenskraft bzw. Geistige zurechnungsfähigkeit überprüfen ^^ bist ja nicht der erste der sowas schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztendlich, WoW schön und gut, aber es gibt wichtigeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Reallife eben ^^ hart aber geile Grafik und wenns gut läuft sogar spannender als das virtuelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem Sinne, mfg, DarkForce


----------



## Newmerlin (24. Januar 2008)

Ich habe oben geschrieben das WoW süchtig macht was stimmt.....

Jedes geiles Spiel macht süchtig aber ich würde nie sagen das die leute zum amokläufer werden ...... da stimmt dann einiges net im rl da sind nicht die Spiele schuld .......  

Ich spiele seit 15jahren spiele  vor WoW spielte ich alles mögliche was neu raus kam und nicht alleine seit dem ich mit WoW anfing spiele ich NUR NOCH WoW (alleine)..... und spiele seit Mai 2005..... klar mein RL geht vor aber die zeit ich über habe spiele ich nun mal WoW weil es spass macht und finde ich bin süchtig ich weiss es und  hoffe das ich es irgendwann mal schafe davon weg zukommen.

Seit fast 3 monate bin ich vater was mich hoffen lässt bald mit wow auf zuhören wenn mein kleiner aktiver wird und mehr zeit braucht als jetzt ... jetzt macht er nur die windel voll trinkt und schläft also in der anderen zeit genung zeit da frau arbeiten ist und ich alleine bin...


----------



## Shaman rulez (24. Januar 2008)

schon wieder einer vom sozialministerium... langsam reichts ~.~


----------



## Sikes (24. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es auffallend wie abschätzig einige sich zu diesem Thema äussern. Wenn er zu Beginn von WoW 13 war, befindet man sich da nicht in einer Phase wo vorallem die Psyche auch geprägt wird? Man ist in der Pubertät, hat Stress mit Menschen mit denen man ein Jahr vorher noch Prima auskam, findet Mädels (oder Jungs) interessant, ist in der Schule Aussenseiter, Angeber, Vorbild oder von allem ein bisschen. WoW kann da sicher eine Sucht sein, jedoch psychisch und nicht physisch, so wie bei alkohol, zigaretten und andern drogen die suchtstoffe beinhalten. Blizz einen Vorwurf machen kann man nur insofern, dass sie ihr Spiel nicht ab 16 oder 18 rausgegeben haben, also weit über der altersempfehlung von den zuständigen Stellen. Physisch süchtig sein ist schwer, da es dabei kein Pflaster gibt wie bei Nikotin und finde es deshalb wichtig, dass solche threads als anstoss gebraucht werden um zu schauen ob man süchtig ist oder nicht. Der Post selber ist ja eher konstruktiv ("hey ich habs gemerkt und dagegengewirkt") als destruktiv ("WoW ist bösartig, ALLE sollten aufhören). Aber am Schluss ist es jedem selber überlassen wie er damit umgeht. Ich finde eher, dass die Eltern ein besseres Auge auf das Verhalten der Kinder werfen als bis anhin.


----------



## Leicetus (24. Januar 2008)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> Rolf die waldfee..... jeder der hier schreibt WoW macht nicht süchtig ist SÜCHTIG und checkt es net..




Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  echt mal wie lächerlich das doch ist, du kannst also hinter jedem post hier erkennen ob jemand süchtig ist oder nicht.....will ich auch können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dafür kann ich deine Zukunft ausm Kaffesatz lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja streitet euch weiter über dieses Thema und ihr werdet sehen es wird zu keinem Ergebnis führen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leute die nach einem Spiel süchtig sind, sry. aber euch fehlts einfach an Willenskraft, Mentaler stärke und einem guten Umfeld im RL, an euch die unter 18 sind geht mal raus zu euren Freunden oder die die es mal waren und spielt ne runde Fußball etc. an alle die drüber sind geht mal ordentlich abfeiern und habt spaß mit eurem alten freundeskreis oder geht inne kneipe etc. und lernt neue Leute kennen....

mfg


----------



## Whitepeach (24. Januar 2008)

Wer am lautesten (dagegen) schreit hat recht, was?
Ich finde an folgendem geschriebenen eines paar-Seiten-vorher-Schreibers


> Die Sucht zu leugnen und das Produkt nach dem man süchtig ist zu verteidigen sind ebenfalls suchttypische Verhaltensweisen.


ist durchaus etwas dran.
Diese ganzen "DU bist SELBER schuld"/"Geh woanders weinen"/"Mein heiliges Wow macht nicht süchtig, Amen"-Schreiber sollten ihre Aussagen alá "Ich bin niemals Wow-süchtig" echt mal an einem Lügendetektor wiederholen. IHR seit die wahren Heuler, weil es jemand gewagt hat, euer heiligstes Idol in Frage zu stellen.

Ich selbst spiele auch gern, keine Frage, aber man kanns echt übertreiben. Damit meine ich die Spielsucht an sich EBENSO wie die löwenmutterartige Verteidigung gegen Widersprecher.


PS: Vor allem kann ich nicht verstehen, wie einige meinen ihn hier wegschicken zu müssen, für was haltet ihr euch, wo sind wir denn hier ?? Bei seinem Problem geht es schliesslich um Wow und dieser Forenteil ist WOW-FORUM. Wenns euch net interessiert, lest es nicht und schreibt erst recht nichts dazu. Das schürt nur eure Neugier und eure SUCHT etwas neues hinzufügen zu müssen um eure Flamerate stark ansteigen zu lassen.

nivea-dingsda-- Niveau? Toleranz? Schon mal gehört?


----------



## CharlySteven (24. Januar 2008)

hyrul3 schrieb:


> Doch heute ist es wieder dazu gekommen, dass ich mir Gedanken über mein RL gemacht habe...Ich meine wozu? Was bringt mir WoW? die ganze zeit war einfach Sinnlos! ich habe mit meinen Freunden zusammen darüber geredet und es ihnen versucht zu erklären.



ich hab nur den post durchgelesen...
und was bringt dir RL? glaubst du du kannst da was erreichen`? ich find eh die dummen aussagen von in die 2welt verkrichen beklopt... wenn man was macht was spaß macht  dann kann man das doch machen oder? besser in der Fußgängerstraße abzuhängen oder irgendwelche leute zu verprügeln....
naja (jetz kommen die leute die wieder schreien^^) ach übrigens ich hab RL und auch viele freunde und so, sogar eine freundin.... und spiele trotzdem wow sogar zu viel...

edit: ach ja ist nicht jeder nach irgend etwas süchtig? ....


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

hyrul3 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich verfasse diesen Text, weil ich euch warnen will vor den Folgen von "World of Warcraft".
> ....blablub.....


Oh man, schon wieder so eine sinnlose Predigt....


----------



## Niethalf (24. Januar 2008)

6 Seiten Posting bereits - ist es nicht spannend, wie das Thema Sucht und WoW (Onlinerollenspiele generell) offensichtlich immer noch und immer wieder fasziniert? 

Dabei ist das Thema Sucht (ganz ab davon, dass es eher eine Zwangshandlug und keine Sucht in dem Sinne ist) wirklich nur ein kleiner Teil des großen Ganzen...


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. Januar 2008)

hey wechsel zu WAR^^


----------



## Wunak (24. Januar 2008)

Ich war auch ne Zeit lang süchtig, hab dann paar Monate Pause gemacht und begriffen wie ich mich ändern muss damit es in einem gewissen Ramen bleibt.

Wenn jmd sagt WoW ist schuld, dann belügt er ganz einfach sich selbst!
Alles kann zur sucht werden, was man zu extrem betreibt. Sei es Sport, Drogen oder Fernseh oder sonstetwas.. gibts alles.

Seid ehrlich zu euch selbst und überlegt was IHR ändern müsst .. nicht was Blizzard oder WoW ändern müssen.

Natürlich - das Spiel ist sehr unfangreich und langlebig aber das ist ja grad das Gute. Man soll sich auf was freuen wenn man was nach einiger Zeit erreicht hat. Es geht nicht immer darum alles als 1. und Schnellster zu besitzen oder zu können. Der Spaß liegt in der Zeit die man aufgewendet hat um etwas zu erreichen.

Wenn jeder alles sofort hätte usw. wärs total langweilig alles.


----------



## Missii (24. Januar 2008)

Ermo schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Sucht geht einfach von der Person selbst aus und nicht vom Spiel. Zocke auch schon seit 1 Jahr WoW und ich hab ne gute Ausbildungsstelle, Freunde und n normales Reallife.
> 
> Jeder der wegen einem Spiel die Schule, die Familie oder seine Pflichten (sei es zuhause oder in der Arbeit) vernachlässigt, dem sollte das Game erst recht weggenommen werden. Durch solche Leute werden Computerspiele schlecht gemacht und überall wird rumgemotzt: "ja das macht süchtig, das zocken nur arbeitslose, alles amokläufer...."
> 
> ...



Lol wenn du jedem der wirklich süchtig ist das Spiel wegnimmst hast du aber vielleicht in Deutschland noch einen Realm bei dem die Auslasstung niedrig ist.
Das man geistige zurechnungsfähigkeit braucht von mir aus aber es liegt bei vielen Leuten in der Veranlagung suchtabhängig zu werden.
Nur so ein beispiel dein Vater ist alkoholiker deine Veranlagungen treiben dich sehr wohl schneller in die Sucht als Leute die aus einer unbefleckten Familie stammen und da ist es egal was es für eine Sucht ist.
Ich war mal süchtig nach Wow ich habe viel zu viel vernachlässigt.
Ich spiele heute noch aber ich habe wieder die Kraft um sagen zu können hey du spielst schon 4 stunden jetzt machste aus oder man kann sich privat mal über was anderes unterhalten ohne den Gedanken zu bekommen verdammt wo hab ich meinen Ruhestein gelassen.
Das war ein langer Weg und ich bin froh das ich es geschafft habe und wünsche anderen viel Glück dabei bzw. lasst es erst gar nicht so weit kommen.


----------



## Slinia (24. Januar 2008)

Das Suchtverhalten von Onlinespielen endet automatisch nach 1.5-2 Jahren. Danach kann man zwar andere Spiele Anfangen, diese fesseln aber höchstens bis man die Welt mal gesehen hat und der Charakter die höchste Stufe erreicht hat.

Die Frage ist nur... was habt ihr den 2 Jahren gemacht? Nur lila Items gefarmt? Ich loge (fast) jeden Tag ein um hauptsächlich mit Leuten zu reden, die ich kennen gelernt habe und um neue kennen zu lernen. Zwei Spieler hab ich sogar schon getroffen und daür war ich auch gerne bereit mal über die Grenze zu gehen.

Und zu sagen, man habe 2 Jahre für nichts gespielt ist auch gelogen. Denn hätte es keinen Spass gemacht, wärt ihr kaum süchtig geblieben.


----------



## Kujon (24. Januar 2008)

Was ist Sucht? Und muss es negativ sein?

Wenn jemandem die Freunde davon laufen, Job verliert, Körperhygiene vernachlässigt, Wohnung einem Saustall ähnelt etc., wegen WoW, dann ja, kann man wohl von einer (oder mehreren) negativen Auswirkungen einer Sucht reden.

Wenn ich aber meinen Job noch habe, Freunde ebenfalls noch einen Platz in meinem Leben haben, die Freundin evtl. auch noch zockt, die Wohnung trotzdem noch regelmässig aufgeräumt wird und Körperhygiene noch als wichtig erachtet wird, bin ich zwar nach wie vor süchtig, aber he: who cares?

Meine Frage an alle: Was ist der Sinn des Lebens?

Ich kann euch meine Definition verraten: Möglichst glücklich zu sein, während der Zeit, wo ich auf meinen Tod warte! Und da nehme ich gern mal wieder ein Zitat als Beispiel: 

"Der Tod dauert das ganze Leben und hört dann auf, wenn er eintritt"

Nochmals eine rethorische Frage: Was verpasse ich (wichtiges!), wenn ich viel, bzw. sehr häufig WoW spiele, meine Pflichten aber trotzdem noch im Griff habe?

Wohlgemerkt, dies gilt für Leute ab 20, bei einigen sogar erst ab 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde die Pupertät sollte ohne WoW auskommen, da dort der Drang, überall dabei zu sein (und den hat jeder Pupertierende) unter Leuten und auf der Strasse ausgelebt werden sollte...

Aber danach? Who cares, sehe eh keinen anderen Sinn im Leben, als glücklich zu sterben und das ist wohl noch immer eine Sache, die jeder mit sich selber ausmachen sollte

Nur weil XY gern reist und die Welt sieht, mache ich das noch lange nicht so gern. Oder weil der Fussball spielt, muss ich das noch lange nicht gern machen. Das gilt für sämtliche Zeitvertreibe, die unsere Gesellschaft uns bietet - Jedem das seine, Leben und leben lassen


----------



## StolenTheRogue (24. Januar 2008)

Ehm?
Willensschwache menschen oder welche deren rl leben nich genug hergibt oder sonstige probs haben...
ich grenze es ein und wenn ich es nicht tue macht es spätestens meine frau...die echt böse werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisblut83 (24. Januar 2008)

Ich zock auch WoW, habe Arbeit, Garten, Hund und Frau ( genau in der reihenfolge ;-) ) und es klappt 1A

WoW macht nicht süchtig wenn man das RL nicht völlig aus den Augen verliert. Wer es dennoch tut, ist selber schuld.

Cheers


----------



## StolenTheRogue (24. Januar 2008)

Eisblut83 schrieb:


> Ich zock auch WoW, habe Arbeit, Garten, Hund und Frau ( genau in der reihenfolge ;-) ) und es klappt 1A
> 
> WoW macht nicht süchtig wenn man das RL nicht völlig aus den Augen verliert. Wer es dennoch tut, ist selber schuld.
> 
> Cheers



amen!


----------



## Belerovon-HF (24. Januar 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab mir den ganzen Dries mal durchgelesen der jetzt schon bald n Jahr alt ist !

Ich seh hier ne Menge geflame und hirnloses gelaber von Leute die meinen sie könnten einen auf Hobbypsychologen machen. An die von mir wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Klappe halten.

Auf der anderen Seite seh ich hier ne Menge Ansätze das ganze richtig zu interpretieren was der Junge Mann da getan hat und was da schief gelaufen ist.

Jeder der sich auch nur im entferntesten an seine Jugend erinnern kann also alle die die 70 noch net überschritten haben, was so ziemlich alle sein dürften, sollte wissen wie stark und wie übel Gruppenzwang auf einen wirken kann und das man als Jugendlicher von Hause aus eine extrem starke Persönlichkeit haben muss, um diesem zu widerstehen. Ca. 5% aller zwischen 12 und 20 haben die überhaupt, der Rest hat garnet den nötigen Willen um sich Gruppenzwang zu widersetzen.

Der Grund warum WoW einen süchtig macht ist niemals nur einer, es ist vielmehr eine Kombination aus verschiedenen Faktoren die aus dem Spiel, was eigentlich nur n Zeitvertreib sein sollte, eine Sucht macht.

WoW ist daran nicht unschuldig wie sich viele selbst glauben machen wollen. Das Spielprinzip ist auf Itemhascherei und gogogo ausgerichtet, wenn man da mal n Monat aussteigt hängste hinterher und kannst eigentlich kaum no mithalten, neue Patches, neue Items Endkontentfortschritt der eigenen Gilde und und und. Das Game ist mit beginn des Highendkontents nur noch gefarme, Ruf, Erze, Kräuter und und und.

Allein aus diesem Grunde sind hier Eltern gefragt, bei Jüngeren die Spieldauer zu reglementieren.

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollte nachdem WoW sich seit Release sehr verändert hat aufgrund der Suchtgefähr für Minderjährige eine Höhere Einstufung nach FSK bekommen, 16 wäre da durchaus realistisch.
Nu werden die unter 16 Jährigen wieder schrein aber da in 80% aller Familie aus Finanziellen Gründen die Eltern beide arbeiten, kann niemand die Spieldauer kontrollieren und die Kids sind im Netz umsoviel Fitter als die eltern das die ohne Probleme die Spieldauerbegrenzung ausschalten können, vorausgesetzt die Eltern machen sich überhaupt die Mühe diese einzuschalten.

Natürlich ist auch das soziale Umfeld jedes einzelnen mit dafür verantwortlich das jemand in die Spielsucht abrutscht. Jemand mit nem Ausgeglichenen Umfeld, guten Freunden und Hobbies die Spaß machen ist weniger in Gefahr in die Spielsucht abzurutschen. Und die Spielsucht gibt es nicht erst seit den MMORPG's ich sag nur Spielautomaten. Immer schön das Knöpfchen drücken bis der Monatsscheck aufgebraucht ist. Das ist alles nix neues nur sind Spielautomaten in Spielotheken und auch in Kneipen durch das Eintrittsalter von 18 Reglementiert. Nun sind aber solche Suchtmittel für jeden frei zugänglich, ist genauso als würde hier in Deutschland Dope legalisiert werden, dann gäbs auch auf einmal noch 10 Millionen Drogensüchtige Leute mehr, weil man frei rankommt.

Es gibt Spielsucht, es gab sie und wird sie immer geben. Viele sind es ohne es selbst zu merken, weil sie sich selbst einreden das sie die Kontrolle haben. Die Leute mit nem gesunden RL haben die Konrolle meist aber wenn ihr nur einmal eine Verabredung mit nem Freund oder ner Freundin oder der Clique abgesagt habt um Raiden zu gehen, ist das der erste Schritt die Kontrolle zu verlieren.

Hier ist jeder der Freunde und Verwandten gefragt, bei Zockern aufzupassen und ggf. rechtzeitig mal den Mund aufzumachen. 

Und wenn nu wer denkt, das ich eh keinen Plan habe, ich zocke selbst seit Release und vorher schon anderen MMORPG's. Ich bin verheiratet und habe 2 Kinder, meine Frau zockt auch. Natürlich spielen wir nur wenn die Kinder im Bett sind. Alleine die beiden halten uns von der Sucht ab. Aber mal n Abend mit Freunden oder Kino, Essen und solche Dinge kommen nicht zu kurz. Wir arbeiten auch beide aber wir wissen was abgeht und sind für die Zeit, wenn unsere Jungs mit dem Daddeln anfangen gerüstet weil wir die Gefahren nur zu gut kennen, was viele Eltern leider net sind. Was denen bleibt die es selbst erlebt haben ist, Ihre Kinder vor derartigem Druck zu bewahren.

Wer nicht stark genug ist diesem Druck zu widerstehen, der sollte es genauso machen wie der Theatverfasser, den Hut nehmen und aufhören. N Alkoholiker läßt au die Finger komplett vom Alk weil ein Schluck schon einen erneuten Einstieg in die Sucht bedeutet. Nur kann man aus der Spielsucht rauswachsen, aus dem Alkoholismus net.

Jeder muss seinen Weg gehen und das geflame gegen die Leute die behaupten WoW mache net süchtig sollten wirklich mal drüber nachdenken ob bei Ihnen net auch schon das ein oder andere Suchtanzeichen da ist.

Ich spiele gern und auch viel WoW aber es hat einen extrem hohen Suchtfaktor. Was die Medien daraus machen ist wahrlich der größte Blödsinn den die Medien je vertapft haben aber im Kern sind da schon einige gute Ansätze. Panische Eltern und unsauber Recherchierte Berichte machen dann n Drama draus. Die picken sich immer die Extremsten Heinis raus und bauschen das ganze auf als wäre jeder Zocker krank und wir alle potentielle Killer. Aber wenn Ihr die Berichte mal genau verfolgt anstatt nach den ersten 2 Sätzen auszumachen mit den Worten "ach die labern eh nur shice", werdet Ihr teilweise Euch selbst wiedererkennen .

Also daddelt soviel und solange Ihr wollt aber seit Euch immer der Gefahr bewußt.

Und nu könnter weiterflamen.

Gruß

Berleroron


----------



## J.D. (24. Januar 2008)

hm lustig zu beobachten wie alle über die Leute herziehn die was gegen WoW ham. 
Ich würde mich doch freun wenn ihr wenigstens eure meinung begründen würdet. das hat bisher fast noch keiner gemacht.
Bitte sagt mir dann auch gleich was genau euch an wow gefällt. 
Denn meiner meinung nach ist wow immer das selbe... Lvln = mobs killn und das ganze 70 lvl lang. dann wird geraidet. Bosse killn... nur um besseres Equip zu bekommen... des dann beim nächsten Addon wieder wertlos ist. denn da fängt alles wieder von vorne an...


----------



## DefloS (24. Januar 2008)

Belerovon-HF schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Es gibt Spielsucht, es gab sie und wird sie immer geben. Viele sind es ohne es selbst zu merken, weil sie sich selbst einreden das sie die Kontrolle haben. Die Leute mit nem gesunden RL haben die Konrolle meist aber wenn ihr nur einmal eine Verabredung mit nem Freund oder ner Freundin oder der Clique abgesagt habt um Raiden zu gehen, ist das der erste Schritt die Kontrolle zu verlieren.
> 
> ...



Sehr SEEEHR Richtiger punkt!

Ich bin bekennend WoW süchtig und im Grunde triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopp, nur um mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben...

find deinen Beitrag gut &#8211; und da alles gesagt wurde: Q4TW


----------



## Kujon (24. Januar 2008)

Belerovon-HF schrieb:


> WoW ist daran nicht unschuldig wie sich viele selbst glauben machen wollen. Das Spielprinzip ist auf Itemhascherei und gogogo ausgerichtet, wenn man da mal n Monat aussteigt hängste hinterher und kannst eigentlich kaum no mithalten, neue Patches, neue Items Endkontentfortschritt der eigenen Gilde und und und. Das Game ist mit beginn des Highendkontents nur noch gefarme, Ruf, Erze, Kräuter und und und.



äh moment: das ganze Leben und damit meine ich das Real Life ist auf Itemhascherei und gogogo ausgerichtet. Das fäng bei den Schulnoten an, die besser sein müssen, als die des Nachbars oder Cousins, whatever (vielfach sogar durch Druck der Eltern), geht dann weiter zum Job, wo man besser, schneller, stärker sein muss als alle anderen und am besten noch sämtliche Zusatzausbildungen präsentieren kann.

Geht dann weiter zum Hobby/Sport, wo man auch besser sein will, eine grössere Sammlung haben will etc...

Auch da, im RL wird an anderen gemessen...immer! Das RL ist aber genau die gleiche Item-Jagd, wie es WoW bietet - und etwas ganz wichtiges ist bei WoW vorhanden: Nämlich, dass jeder weiss, dass die Jagd im Endeffekt nix bringt, sondern lediglich Zeitvertreib mit anderen darstellt. Im RL wird heute noch jedem erzählt, dass man eine gute Ausbildung haben muss, zig Weiterbildungen machen sollte, Sport machen, Frau und Kinder anschaffen, denn das ist ja das, was die Gesellschaft auch sehen will und noch heute meint, sei der Sinn des Lebens. Aber hey: Wer kann mir garantieren, dass ich glücklich sterbe, wenn ich mich weiterbilde, einem Hobby nachgehe (das vermutlich nicht so viel Spass macht, wie es WoW bietet) etc...Wer? Ist eine rethorische Frage, die muss sich jeder selber beantworten...

Letztendlich ist es immer das gleiche: andere wollen mir sagen, was mir spass macht und wie ich meine Zeit verwenden soll - siehe die TV-Werbungen, die einem non-stop sagen: Konsumiere, Konsumiere, Konsumiere!!! Und damit Du konsumieren kannst, musst Du dich bei XY weiterbilden und bei Z die Stelle antreten, dann kannst Du noch viel mehr konsumieren und stirbst glücklich!

Schwachsinn...!

Und jetzt soll man denen, welchen das SCh...egal ist, Gleichgültigkeit vorwerfen und sie als suchtgefärdet abstempeln, nur weil sie aber genau das selbe vor dem PC machen, was andere in der Schule, Job, Hobby etc. machen (MÜSSEN!) - nur so erreicht man die Absolution...? stelle ich schwer in Frage...

nene, das Argument gilt nicht - nicht solange keiner den globalen Sinn des Lebens kennt und weiss, was nach dem irdischen Tod passiert...

Macht, was Euch am meisten Spass macht, aber hört auch auf, wenns kein Spass mehr macht, denn dann ist es wieder Arbeit, nur diesmal dann wirklich sinnlos, da man sich nix zu futtern kaufen kann von diesem Beruf...noch nicht! Warten wir auf die ersten spielbaren MMO's, wo man dann ingame durch virtuelle Berufe echtes Geld verdienen kann - weit sind wir nicht mehr davon entfernt, mal schauen, was dann all die Kritiker sagen - wenn man mit Spass Geld verdienen kann.

/irnonie on: "Ihr seid alle süchtig und hockt nur noch vor dem PC - keine RL Freunde mehr, nur noch Avatare als Kumpels aus allen erdenklichen Ländern! Aber scheisse, du sprichst ja besser Fremdsprachen als ich, kennst viel mehr kulturelle Hintergründe, Dein Lohn ist auch besser als meiner und scheisse...Du hast ja sogar Spass bei dem, was du tust! Mist, aber dafür bist du süchtig und ich halt nicht...ätsch! /ironie off


----------



## Nicorobbin (24. Januar 2008)

Das WoW eine Sucht ist, dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Egal welche gegenargumente hier kommen, das selbe wird man auch von einem 
Alkohol/Nikotin/Mariuhana suechtigen hoeren.

Iss ja gar nicht so viel, ich kann jederzeit damit aufhoeren usw.

Ich bin 26 Jahre alt, bin vor 4 Jahren nach Amsterdam ausgewandert und habe 
einen guten Job bei einer Bank.
Seit Februar 2005 spiele ich WoW.

Zu allererst, es ist nicht das Spiel das suechtig macht, es ist die Community.
Das miteinander in den Gruppen, in den Gilden.
Zusammen etwas erreichen, eigentlich eine schoene Idee.
Natuerlich will man auch etwas erreichen wenn man ein Spiel spielt,
Das beste Equipment, einen PvP-Rang, Fraktionen auf ehrfuerchtig, den End-Content.
Das das alles sehr viel Zeit in anspruch nimmt und man fuer jede steigerung
etwas laenger braucht habe ich persoehnlich erfahren.

Frueher habe ich gern fussball gespielt, war fast jedes wochenende mit freunden raus
oder habe etwas mit meiner freundin unternommen.
Mit WoW rueckte das alles immer mehr in den hintergrund.
Hab ich frueher auf meine Ernaehrung geachtet bin ich seit WoW zu faul um Samstags einkaufen zu gehen.
Pizza vom Italiener und Cola von der Tanke waren alltag.
Ich bin froh das ich trotz meines "Spieltriebes" immer zur arbeit gegangen bin
und mich um Hygiene gekuemmert hab (in ner Bank stinkend mit fettigen haaren aufzutauchen
kommt nicht wirklich gut).

Dann nach gut 2,5 Jahren WoW kam der knackpunkt.
Erst habe ich mir nur gedanken gemacht wenn mir meine arbeitskollegen mal
wieder erzaehlt haben wie toll die party am wochenende war und ich daran 
denken musste was ich das wochenende getan hab.
Waehrend meine kollegen von freitag auf samstag am feiern waren, habe ich
Mats fuer den naechsten Raid gefarmt.
Und das mehr oder minder jeden Tag:
Um 18 Uhr feierabend, um 18.30 Uhr zu haus.
PC angeschmissen, WoW gestartet und gefarmt oder an einem Raid teilgenommen.
Vor 24-01 Uhr war da meistens nicht schluss.
Klar das man da am naechstem Tag etwas muede ist.
Ca. 4 Tage vor Weihnachten rief ich meine Freundin von der arbeit aus an,
ich erzaehlte ihr das ich doch recht muede bin.
Sie fragte mich ob ich wieder die ganze Nacht vorm Computer gehangen
haette worauf ich ihr eine ziemlich harsche antwort gab.
5 Minuten spaeter rief ich sie an und entschuldigte mich fuer mein verhalten.
Ich dachte immer mehr darueber nach und so langsam kam mir das ein
oder andere "vergehen" wieder in den Sinn.
Ich hatte in den vergangenen Jahren mein leben um WoW herumgeplant,
wenn ich wusste: "Am Samstag ist ein Raid" habe ich alles und jedem abgesagt.
Ich hatte meine freundin belogen, wenn sie fragte ob ich zeit haette.
Ich erzaehlte ihr ich haette noch wichtige arbeiten zu erledigen, sagte ihr ich treffe
mich mit freunden zum fussball spielen usw.

An diesem tag habe ich begriffen das ich suechtig war.
Am selbem Tag habe ich mein Abo gekuendigt, WoW deinstalliert und meinen
Account auf einer bestimmten seite (die ich hier nicht nennen moechte, wahrscheinlich auch
nicht darf) zum verkauf angeboten.
Denn ich wusste: Solange ich mit diesen Daten zugriff auf das Spiel und auf meinen
Account im speziellem habe wuerde ich nicht aufhoeren koennen.
Nach 2,5 Jahren komplett von vorn anzufangen ist einfach unvorstellbar fuer mich.

Inzwischen gehts mir sehr viel besser, ich verbringe sehr viel Zeit mit freunden und freundin,
mein bester freund hat mich zu seiner hochzeit als trauzeuge eingeladen und Sonntag 
werde ich das erste mal mit meiner neuen Fussballmannschaft trainieren.

Ob ich Sehnsucht nach WoW hab?
Jein!
Die ersten 2 Wochen waren hart, du kommst nach hause und weisst gar nicht was du 
mit deiner Zeit anfangen sollst.
Dannach wirds immer einfacher, du findest wieder anschluss in der gesellschaft, gehst raus
und holst alles das nach was du zuvor verpasst hast.
Der Kontakt mit der Community besteht immer noch, so schaue ich regelmaessig bei buffed.de
vorbei, schaue mir die neuen buffed shows an und freue mich mit meiner alten Gilde
ueber jeden Raiderfolg.
Jedes zweite Wochenende schaue ich mal ins TS und quatsche ein bischen mit den leuten
ueber die "guten alten Zeiten" und wie der stand der dinge so ist.
Die meisten Leute meiner alten Gilde sind ziemlich stolz auf mich und man konnte oefter lesen:
"Respekt das du das durchgezogen hast, ich koennte das nicht..."

Abschliessend will ich noch sagen das ich ein Leben mit WoW nicht fuer unmoeglich halte.
Viele Leute schaffen es sich ein Limit zu setzen und spielen dann vielleicht nur 3-4 Stunden
am Tag, oder sie spielen nur dann wenn sie wirklich nichts anderes zu tun haben.
Respekt auch vor diesen Menschen, jeder der WoW spielt weiss wie schwer das ist.

MFG (Ex) Nicorobbin


----------



## Toamar (24. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ansonten bist du und nicht das Spiel schuld. Du und nur du allein. Ich spiel auch WoW und bin definitv nicht süchtig. Aber man sollte WoW eben auch erst ab 16-18 machen, damit die Leute shcon ihre Handlungen kontrollieren können. Man sieht ja wohin das führt...



So kann man das nicht sehen, denn ansonsten würde Alcohol und andere Drogen ja auch nicht süchtig machen. Nein World of Warcraft hat schon ein Suchtpotenzial, da es einene ständig belohnt (duch erledigung einer Quest, PVP, usw.). Dadurch wird im Gehirn Dopamin freigesetzt, und der Körper will die nächste Belohnung, was bei WoW ja an der Tagesordnung ist. Also kann man ganz klar von Suchtpotenzial sprechen. 

Allerdings gibt es auch Menschen die Alcohol trinken, und keine Alcoholiker sind, so würde ich das auch bei WoW sehen, manche können mit den Reizen die das Spiel bietet umgehen, und andere verfallen in eine Phsychische abhängigkeit.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (24. Januar 2008)

naja ich versteh deine situation wirklich gut.. ich selbst habe das gefühl, dass ich immernoch ein normales leben führe, neben wow.. aber es ist so, dass ich manchmal von RL nach der world of warcraft flüchte.. und das beruhigt mich auch.. und ich glaube, dass ich da nicht der einzige bin... das machen die meisten gelegenheitsspieler, die so um lvl 70 sind oder??!

naja lass dich nicht hängen und versuch dich an anderem zu erfreuen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (24. Januar 2008)

@Belerovon-HF

du schreibst das was ich die ganze Zeit dachte.

Allerdings ist Spielsucht, finde ich, eine falsche Bezeichnung. Einfach nur "Sucht" reicht meiner Meinung aus.

Als ich mich zurückgezogen habe, habe ich Diablo2 gespielt. Allerdings immer die ganze Nacht gezockt und dann geschlafen usw.

Sucht entsteht, wie du es richtig geschrieben hast, durch verschiedene Faktoren: Umwelt, Persönlichkeit, Erziehung etc.

Es ist nicht unüblich, dass man von einer Sucht in die andere fallen kann. Daher ist es falsch einem Spiel die Schuld zu geben. 

Bei WOW ist es eindeutig die verschiedenen Suchtpotentiale die geweckt werden können. Sei es die Sammelsucht (Sammelleidenschaft), die Geltungssucht (also je besser desto mehr Anerkennung), Gruppenzwang, usw.

Eigentlich das Gleiche wir im wahren Leben nur alles in einer kleinen Spielewelt.

Die andere Seite ist halt sich vor Problemen zu verstecken. Da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das unter Sucht fällt.

Auf jedenfall ist nicht das Spiel an einer Sucht schuld, sondern bietet viele Möglichkeiten zur Sucht.


P.S.: Wenn einer Süchtig nach irgendwas ist, dann sollte er einen Therapeuten aufsuchen und nicht irgendwas die Schuld geben. Oder sind die Frauen schuld wenn jemand sexsüchtig ist? Nur so mal als Vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (24. Januar 2008)

Belerovon-HF schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich seh hier ne Menge geflame und hirnloses gelaber von Leute die meinen sie könnten einen auf Hobbypsychologen machen. An die von mir wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Klappe halten.
> [...]



Und du bist jetzt der grosse Psychologe, der anderen Leuten sagen kann, dass sie keine Ahnung haben?
Ich hab nur bis zu dem Satz gelsen, dann wurde es mir zu doof!

Ja, mit 13 besteht eine erhöhte Suchtgefahr. Aber mein Gott! Es ist sau einfach davon los zu kommen.
Ist doch nicht so schwer, oder? Einfach deinstallieren und aufhören zu heulen wie schwer man von Leben gebeutelt ist! Stellt euch nicht so an, von mir aus schmeisst die CDs weg.

Ach ja, noch was. In einem Forum, in dem warscheinlich mehr als 90% schonmal WoW gespielt haben zu warnen, dass WoW so gefährlich ist, ist ziemlich doof...


----------



## Caliostra (24. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich hier einen Thread lese, der mit dem Begriff WoW - Sucht anfängt, hab ich zuerst immer den Verdacht, da meldet sich unser Freund Christian Pfeiffer (wer ihn nicht kennt, mal googlen, zusammen mit World of Warcraft und Kriminologe). Um es kurz zu machen, "Herr" Pfeiffer ist einer derjenigen Berater unserer Regierung, der ähnlich einem religiösen Eiferer nicht müde wird, alle Computerspiele zu verbieten, da sie für Amokläufe, Intelligenzschwund und ähnlichem verantwortlich sind. WoW ist dabei ganz oben auf seiner Abschussliste. 

Mal ernsthaft, was ist bitte Sucht ? Eigentlich ist dieser Begriff immer auch gesellschaftlich besetzt. Alkoholsucht z.B. ist medizinisch eine ernsthafte Sucht, aber gesellschaftlich wird es immer noch akzeptiert, wenn sich jemand bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit besäuft. Jemand spielt abends 2 bis 3 Stunden WoW unter der Woche, weil er keine Lust hat, sich vor den Fernseher zu hocken, und sich von hirntoten Moderatoren a la Stefan Raab das Gehirn erweichen zu lassen. Da springt die Gesellschaft auf und schreit Sucht !!! Und da gerade die deutsche Gesellschaft sich mit Computern immer noch schwer tut, und sich nicht mal ansatzweise die Mühe macht, sich mit den Computerspielern auseinander zu setzen, wird ein Gamer direkt in eine Ecke geschoben. Mein Gott nochmal, was ist denn dagegen einzuwenden, wenn sich ein junger Mensch lieber vorn Rechner hockt, sich dort via TS und anderen Zusatzsystemen in eine nette Community einloggt, die ihm mehr bringt, als seine MitschülerInnen, die lieber in einer Disco abrocken, und sich dabei zuschütten ? Laßt ihn ! Als das Internet begann, da gab es genug Leute, die die ganze Nacht nichts anderes getan haben als Chatten. Und die haben dann irgendwann damit auch aufgehört. 

Noch ein Wort zum Planen; ich kenne jemanden, der am Wochenende nur dann Zeit hat, wenn bestimmte Ereignisse nicht stattfinden. Verabredungen werden grundsätzlich so gelegt, das in dieser Zeit das Ereignis nicht stattfindet. Und was glaubt ihr, was dieses Ereignis ist ? Die Bundesliga !


----------



## Kujon (24. Januar 2008)

"normales Leben"

was ist ein normales Leben? Drehen wir den Spiess mal um:

Bis jetzt haben praktisch alle gesagt, was schlecht ist, an der Art, wie man lebt (hier hauptsächlich im Bezug auf WoW)...

Wer definiert dies? Das sagenumwobene "normale Leben"?

Und wer kann mir sagen, wie man dann sein Leben leben soll; und bitte mit Begründung, warum man sein Leben genau so leben soll und warum das so gut ist...

Letztendlich sind es nur gesellschaftliche Massstäbe, die man möglichst einhalten soll, sonst wird man nicht mehr akzeptiert...

Oder wird der ungewaschene Punk, der auf der Parkbank schläft gesellschaftlich akzeptiert? Ist er trotzdem glücklich? Hat er seinen Sinn im nichtstun gefunden?

Das sind alles Fragen, die dich die Gesellschaft so wie wir sie heute erleben, nie fragen werden - ist ja klar, dass er unglücklich ist, so kann man ja nicht leben; sagt der millionenschwere Bank-CEO, der 1 Woche später stirbt und 5 Minuten vor dem Eintritt des Todes merkt, dass er seine Frau nie geliebt hat und es bereut, nie Kinder gehabt zu haben)

und seine Millionen werden jetzt von der Frau und deren Familie geteilt, es gibt noch ein Familienstreit, weil ja auch der Bruder des Verstorbenen seinen Anteil will etc...Jagen nach Items, nichts anderes...

Sorry, da spiele ich lieber (egal was) und spare mir das Streben nach gesellschaftlich definierten normen - dem Sinn des Lebens bringts mich nämlich ebenfalls kein Stück näher, ganz einfach - aber dafür hatte ich Spass, auf dem Weg, den ich eingeschlagen habe...


----------



## Kujon (24. Januar 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier einen Thread lese, der mit dem Begriff WoW - Sucht anfängt, hab ich zuerst immer den Verdacht, da meldet sich unser Freund Christian Pfeiffer (wer ihn nicht kennt, mal googlen, zusammen mit World of Warcraft und Kriminologe). Um es kurz zu machen, "Herr" Pfeiffer ist einer derjenigen Berater unserer Regierung, der ähnlich einem religiösen Eiferer nicht müde wird, alle Computerspiele zu verbieten, da sie für Amokläufe, Intelligenzschwund und ähnlichem verantwortlich sind. WoW ist dabei ganz oben auf seiner Abschussliste.
> 
> Mal ernsthaft, was ist bitte Sucht ? Eigentlich ist dieser Begriff immer auch gesellschaftlich besetzt. Alkoholsucht z.B. ist medizinisch eine ernsthafte Sucht, aber gesellschaftlich wird es immer noch akzeptiert, wenn sich jemand bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit besäuft. Jemand spielt abends 2 bis 3 Stunden WoW unter der Woche, weil er keine Lust hat, sich vor den Fernseher zu hocken, und sich von hirntoten Moderatoren a la Stefan Raab das Gehirn erweichen zu lassen. Da springt die Gesellschaft auf und schreit Sucht !!! Und da gerade die deutsche Gesellschaft sich mit Computern immer noch schwer tut, und sich nicht mal ansatzweise die Mühe macht, sich mit den Computerspielern auseinander zu setzen, wird ein Gamer direkt in eine Ecke geschoben. Mein Gott nochmal, was ist denn dagegen einzuwenden, wenn sich ein junger Mensch lieber vorn Rechner hockt, sich dort via TS und anderen Zusatzsystemen in eine nette Community einloggt, die ihm mehr bringt, als seine MitschülerInnen, die lieber in einer Disco abrocken, und sich dabei zuschütten ? Laßt ihn ! Als das Internet begann, da gab es genug Leute, die die ganze Nacht nichts anderes getan haben als Chatten. Und die haben dann irgendwann damit auch aufgehört.
> 
> Noch ein Wort zum Planen; ich kenne jemanden, der am Wochenende nur dann Zeit hat, wenn bestimmte Ereignisse nicht stattfinden. Verabredungen werden grundsätzlich so gelegt, das in dieser Zeit das Ereignis nicht stattfindet. Und was glaubt ihr, was dieses Ereignis ist ? Die Bundesliga !



100% signed, sehe genau so!


----------



## Eredon (24. Januar 2008)

Abhängigkeit (oder Sucht im allgemeinen genannt) ist ein Verlangen nach einem bestimmten Stoff (z.B. Alkohol) oder einem bestimmten Verhalten/einer bestimmten Verhaltensform (z.B. WoW spielen).
Bei der Abhängigkeit entsteht ein bestimmtes Verhaltensmuster (haben ja auch einige Eindrucksvoll hier beschrieben), es ist dabei auch egal ob mal 13 oder 50 Jaher alt ist, die Sucht kann immer entstehen. Niemand ist davor sicher oder besondern geschützt. Die Abhängigkeit macht keinen Unterschied ob man viel oder wenig Geld verdient, ob man ein gesundes Sozialumfeld hat oder ob man einen festen Job besitzt, sie entsteht oder sie entsteht nicht.

Problem ist eher das die Gesellschaft die Abhängigkeit nach einer virtuellen Welt nicht eingestehen kann oder will, bisher gibt es kaum Studien die solche Abhängigkeiten belegen oder die Studien werden nur in kleinen Kreisen veröffentlicht. Es gibt im übrigen auch nur eine Suchtstation die sich in Deutschland mit der Behandlung beschäftigt, anscheind ist die Abhängigkeit noch nicht bei allen Menschen angekommen.

Ich finde es aber schon interessant das hier einige Leute Postings hinterlassen wo einem echt die Spucke weg bleibt, ich habe zwar nichts gegen einen schroffen Umgangston oder gegen flamen, allerdings auch nur in einem bestimmten Rahmen.


----------



## Radler (24. Januar 2008)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Ich hatte in den vergangenen Jahren mein leben um WoW herumgeplant,
> wenn ich wusste: "Am Samstag ist ein Raid" habe ich alles und jedem abgesagt.
> Ich hatte meine freundin belogen, wenn sie fragte ob ich zeit haette.
> Ich erzaehlte ihr ich haette noch wichtige arbeiten zu erledigen, sagte ihr ich treffe
> ...



Ja, bei mir war es genauso, und ich würde wetten, das die meisten WoW-Spieler es genauso machen und nicht anders! Lügen um WoW spielen zu können, wie erbärmlich war ich nur und seit ihr teilweise....

Gott sei dank hab ich auch aus der Sucht gefunden, durch das ich umgezogen bin, kein Internet hatte 4 Wochen und dadurch gemerkt habe was ich alles verpasst und vernachlässigt habe, wie Freunde, Sport, Party, geile Mädels^^ usw. 

Ich bin jetzt soweit das WoW nur noch ein Zeitvertreib für mich ist, für Tage an denen mal keine Freunde Zeit haben oder an denen ich mal keine Lust auf Fitnessstudio oder so habe....

Ich hoffe für die meistens das sie rechtzeitig kapieren das man sein Leben nicht nach WoW ausrichten sollte, sondern nach dem wahren Leben, nach den Abenteuern die nicht in einer FantasyWelt spielen.

Es dauert sich wieder ins normale Leben einzugliedern und zB seine verloren Freunde zurückzugewinnen, aber es geht, ihr müsst nur wollen.

wünsch denen viel glück dabei, die es versuchen wollen!


----------



## D3L1GHT (24. Januar 2008)

1. Ich bin 13 und das Alter hat mit Suchtverhalten nicht bedingt etwas zu tun.

2. Es mag sein, dass manche Spieler süchtig werden, die Anfangs nur ab- und zu spielen, ABER das passiert auch bei Alkoholikern, die anfangs nur ab- und zu ein Bierchen trinken. Und der Prozentgehalt der Alkoholsüchtigen von der Gesamtzahl der Alkoholtrinker ist ziemlich gering. Vergleichbar ist die z.B. meiner Meingung nach mit WoW.

Mein Fazit: Passt auf, das WoW nicht die Überhand über euer Leben gewinnt, aber macht euch auch nicht gleich verrückt!


----------



## Godo (24. Januar 2008)

DaMosha schrieb:


> @Godo
> 
> ziemlich seltsames nachdenken... falls du das ernst meinst (was du nicht tust), wäre es kein problem jemanden umzubringen, da man ihm ja nix genommen hat, so nen leben ist ja eh sinn- (und wertlos).


Meine Fragen waren ja wohl kaum rhetorisch oder ähnliches woraus man eine Aussage aus den Fragen schließen könnte. Nein-es waren ganz einfach Fragen. (und nicht ernst gmeinte Fragen gibt es prinzipiell nicht, das was du getan hast war sie zu beantworten, und zwar mit "nein/keinen", kein gutes Zeichen ;-) )

Da ich es ja "ernst gemeint" hab: Meiner Ansicht nach hat das Leben an sich keinen Sinn, lediglich die Suche nach dem eigenen Sinn macht Sinn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Also waren die Fragen tatsächlich zur persönlichen Beantwortung gedacht, was auch den Thread beantwortet. Demnach hat jeder Mensch einen Sinn aber gleichzeitig auch wieder nicht, um nochmal auf deine Kombinationskünste einzugehen  ~.~


Und hatte ich nicht geschrieben: "keine übereilten antworten"?


----------



## Godo (24. Januar 2008)

sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## Zentru (24. Januar 2008)

Also nach meiner Meinung is WoW eine sucht ,aber ich seh das so lieber nen bisschen WoW süchtig als zum Beispiel: Drogensüchtig.Denn Drogen machen den Körper richtig kaputt und solange man bei der WoW sucht nicht Essen, Trinken und die Körperhygiene vergisst is doch alles in Ordnung.

MFG
Zentru


ps. Zur Info ich bin 19 Jahre alt und spiele seit 1 1/2 Jahren World of Warcraft und bekenne mich Schuldig ein wenig World of Warcraft süchtig zu sein.


----------



## hyrul3 (25. Januar 2008)

Es tut gut zu sehen das hier mittlerweile das flamen aufgehoert hat und eine ernsthafte Diskussion zu stande gekommen ist. Ich persönlich werde jedenfalls nie wieder anfangen, da ich immer Angst hätte das es wieder so wird. Und mit Freuden gleichzeitig aufhören ist viele einfacher als alleine.

MfG hyrul3


----------



## Kiligen (25. Januar 2008)

Das Spiel macht nur süchtig wenn man keine inner Stärke hat um zu wissen wann es genug ist ausser dem finge es bei mir bisschen gleich an war zu faul um HA (Hausaufgaben) zu machen nun 8te klasse habe ich bemerkt das es nicht an wow hängt das ich schlechter in der schule wurde sondern es war mein fehler ich wurde faul nun habe ich begriffen das RL kooperieren kann  mit dem virtuellen also man muss nur wissen wie man alles richtig einteilt 



P.S Inder Schule würde ich lieber alleine sitzen das hilft beim lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## womanizer (25. Januar 2008)

hyrul3 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich verfasse diesen Text, weil ich euch warnen will vor den Folgen von "World of Warcraft". Es hat mein Leben entscheidend zum Negativen verändert. In der siebten Klasse fing es an, es kam wie eine Welle. Plötzlich hatte jeder dieses Spiel aus meinem Freundeskreis, wer es nicht hatte konnte nicht mitreden. Immer weiter steigerten wir uns in das Spiel hinein, es war ein richtiger Konkurrenzkampf zwischen uns, jeder wollte als Erster auf Stufe 60 sein und das beste Equip haben.
> Nach dem Erreichen von Stufe 60 wurde es immer intensiver in meiner damaligen Gilde 'Genesis Excidium' auf dem Realm (Server) Vek'lor waren die Raidzeiten Spät abends(21-24 Uhr) da die meisten Leute arbeiten mussten. Das hatte zur Folge das ich mein Schulisches Leben total vernachlässigt habe, doch ich redete mir immer wieder ein es hat nix mit WoW zu tun und es wäre keine Sucht und ich könnte jeder Zeit damit aufhören. Etwa ein Jahr nachdem ich angefangen hatte kam die Erweiterung "The Burning Crusade" und alles fing von vorne an.
> Nun seid dieser Zeit an war mir mein Reales Leben völlig egal, ich wollte nur WoW Spielen und mit meinen 70igern mit meinem (damaligem Realen) Freund Arena-PvP machen. Ich hatte einige male den Versuch gestartet aufzuhören doch alleine schaffte ich es nicht, spätestens nach einer Woche war ich wieder mittendrin zwischen Monstern und PvP Schlachtkämpfen.
> ...



ich weiß nicht, was ihr alle habt...

DER/DIE HAT RECHT!!!

und jeder der was anderes behauptet lügt...

die andere sache ist nur, dass sich da jeder ma an den riemen reisen sollte, was kaum einer tut...

ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich in das game vernarrt bin und denoch zeit für mein job/freunde/familie zeit finde...
na gut...dann kann ich halt ma 2-3tage die woche kein wow zocken! na und... rennen mir die items weg?

fakt is, dass des zu einem wettrennen sich entwickelt hat... lass mich aber davon nicht anstecken... dann dauert es halt ma nen monat länger, bis ich mein epicflugmount kriege... na und!

so etwas sollte man sich ma vor augen halten... des ma versuchen, so zu leben...


----------



## Earl-of-Grey (25. Januar 2008)

@hyrul3

Was wäre denn ein nützliches Hobby?

Nach meinen Wissenstand ist ein Hobby eigentlich nicht mit einem Nutzen verbunden. Ein Hobby sollte eigentlich der Unterhaltung und Vergnügen dienen.


----------



## hyrul3 (25. Januar 2008)

nützlich war vielleicht ein wenig unglücklich gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meinte soetwas wie Fussball, es ist gut für die Gesundheit, außerdem wird es von der Gesellschaft akzeptiert, und es gibt kein Suchtpotenzial.


----------



## Nurno (25. Januar 2008)

Leute, das Problem ist doch, das viele, gerade junge, Menschen im RL Null Anerkennung und Verantwortung finden. Es gibt 14jährige, die eine Gilde mit 90 Mitgliedern super organisieren, aber im RL kommt Muttern und fragt, ob das Schulbrot auch aufgegessen ist.
 Wenn dann ein so junger Mensch WoW-Life und RL vergleicht, sagt er sich doch auch "bin ich im RL der Doofie und in WoW der Top-Manager?" Daher kommt die sogenannte Sucht - es gibt für junge Leute, die oft echt was draufhaben, im RL kein Belohnungssystem mehr - in WoW aber ja ! 
Trotzdem gebe ich einen Rat, auch wenn/falls RL total abgeblödet ist, die Spielzeit einfach versuchen zu kontrollieren. Gilden und Mitspieler, die Raid-Druck aufbauen, der euch eigentlich im RL schadet, - verlasst diese Gilden + Leute, das schadet euch nur. Spielt WoW entspannt, nur wenn ihr Lust habt - nicht wenn der Raid-Kalender wieder diktiert.
PS. Habe selber 2 Kinder ....


----------



## Mondenkynd (25. Januar 2008)

hyrul3 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich verfasse diesen Text, weil ich euch warnen will vor den Folgen von "World of Warcraft". Es hat mein Leben entscheidend zum Negativen verändert. In der siebten Klasse fing es an, es kam wie eine Welle. Plötzlich hatte jeder dieses Spiel aus meinem Freundeskreis, wer es nicht hatte konnte nicht mitreden. Immer weiter steigerten wir uns in das Spiel hinein, es war ein richtiger Konkurrenzkampf zwischen uns, jeder wollte als Erster auf Stufe 60 sein und das beste Equip haben.
> Nach dem Erreichen von Stufe 60 wurde es immer intensiver in meiner damaligen Gilde 'Genesis Excidium' auf dem Realm (Server) Vek'lor waren die Raidzeiten Spät abends(21-24 Uhr) da die meisten Leute arbeiten mussten. Das hatte zur Folge das ich mein Schulisches Leben total vernachlässigt habe, doch ich redete mir immer wieder ein es hat nix mit WoW zu tun und es wäre keine Sucht und ich könnte jeder Zeit damit aufhören. Etwa ein Jahr nachdem ich angefangen hatte kam die Erweiterung "The Burning Crusade" und alles fing von vorne an.
> Nun seid dieser Zeit an war mir mein Reales Leben völlig egal, ich wollte nur WoW Spielen und mit meinen 70igern mit meinem (damaligem Realen) Freund Arena-PvP machen. Ich hatte einige male den Versuch gestartet aufzuhören doch alleine schaffte ich es nicht, spätestens nach einer Woche war ich wieder mittendrin zwischen Monstern und PvP Schlachtkämpfen.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, meine Eltern hätten mir was anderes erzählt wenn ich in der 7 Klasse den ganzen Tag vorm PC gehangen hätte. Ich spiele auch WoW, ich habe sogar geheiratet und ich vernachlässige mein RL auch nicht. Ich hänge zwar mit meinem Equipt hinterher aber das stört mich gar nicht. Ich spiele WoW weil's mir Spass macht. Jeder is für sich selber verantwortlich und auch für seine Zukunft, wenn du ein Mitläufer bist tust du mir Leid.

Edit: Neben WoW haben ich auch noch 2 andere Hobbies die auch nicht zu kurz kommen.


----------



## Mauselmaus (25. Januar 2008)

ich wollte auch schon aufhören und hab die cds zerbrochen und das spiel deinstaliert.aber als mir mal langweilig war und ich mich auf der blizzard hp rumgetrieben habe,habe ich gesehen das man das spiel ja auch noch runterladen konnte.naja habs dan mal probiert und mich wieder in mein alten noch laufenden halbjahres account eingelogt und nun zocke ich wieder.

VERDAMMT!!!!


----------



## Therior (25. Januar 2008)

Wow ist dazu da spass zu haben und sich mit anderen spieler zu unterhalten
Bezug auf die realität verloren? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen da man sich mit anderen menschlichen spieler unterhält oder mit ihnen chatet
Naja solange man nicht abhängig davon wird
ist alles in Ordnung^^


----------



## Earl-of-Grey (25. Januar 2008)

hyrul3 schrieb:


> nützlich war vielleicht ein wenig unglücklich gewählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man muss ein Hobby nehmen, das von der Gesellschaft akzeptiert wird? Das dürfte dann die Wahl sehr einschränken. 

Ob Fussball gesund ist, hängt ganz vom Indivium ab. Nicht jeder kann die Anforderungen leisten, die der Fußball stellt. 

Außerdem bietet auch Fussball Suchtfaktoren. Die Gruppenzugehörigkeit, das Gefühl anderen überlegen zu sein, ...
Jede Tätigkeit kann ich eine Sucht ausarten.


----------



## Kreze (25. Januar 2008)

Wenn interessierts? WoW ist eh langweile, 

PS: hast du keine Eltern?


----------



## Tomtar (25. Januar 2008)

so is life man macht was man macht


----------



## Schleppel (25. Januar 2008)

ich will nach ner urlaubs pause dauernd raiden mitgehen wieder aber komm vom RL nicht los...hilfe!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber echt jez


----------



## clljana (25. Januar 2008)

Baradakas schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> zwei meiner Kumpels spielen auch WoW und jedesmal wenn ich sie treffe reden sie darüber.
> Wenn ich sie dann frage wieso sie so viel zocken antworten sie nur:Wow ist so gut da kann man mehr machen als im echten Leben und wenn ich sie als süchtig bezeichne sagen sie nur: ich bin nicht süchtig aba ich will halt nichts anderes mehr machen.
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss doch nicht jeden so ergehen wir dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man sich unterkontrolle Hatt geht das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRUSH111 (25. Januar 2008)

Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist das das Spiel weitaus mehr Spaß macht wenn man sich nicht dem Equipzwang aussetzt.Ich hab selber nen kara reifes equip mehr nicht und ich steh mit meiner gilde grad vor schrecken obwohl der real brereits bt fast clear hat.Da ich sowieso weiß das ich nicht mit Leuten mithalte die bt usw gehen geh ich die Sache ganz langsam an und geniess meine Spielzeit auch wirklich.Jeder Kararun ist für mich auch wirklich Spaß und nicht das zwanghafte Hoffen auf gutes equip um weiterzukommen und auch PVP und arena mach ich in erster Linie des PVPs wegen und nicht nur der Ehre wegen was antürlich nicht bedeutet das ich mich nicht über ein neues item freue.Also so seh ich das,ich spiel auch nur einen char nen 70er jäger bei dem ich ca 25 tage spielzeit auf einem Jahr gesamtzeit habe.Sprich pro Tag ca.etwas weniger als 2h.Wenn ich einmal merke das ich nur noch im PVP bin um Ehre zu farmen und eig überhaupt kb mehr hab geh ich auch sofort raus....das macht meiner Meinung nach aus ob man süchtig wird oder nicht.Also ob man das Spiel spielt um Spaß zu haben oder um bestimmte Werte zu erreichen wie epic Fm gutes equip usw.


----------



## CroBoy (25. Januar 2008)

Omg, nicht das spiel ist schuld sondern der Spieler. Es ist seine Schuld wenn er sein RL vernachlässigt und sich lieber in die Online-Welt stürtzt. Da kam man nur eins machen, man muss dagegen ankämpfen und sich seine Grenzen setzten, nur so kommt man da wieder raus. Und so  wünsche ich allen die in dieser Sucht gefangen sind viel Glück und Mut, ihr könnt es schaffen 

 Mfg CroBoy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerlaghon (26. Januar 2008)

Wer vor WoW kein geregeltes Leben hatte wird mit und nach WoW kein geregeltes Leben haben.
Wenn ich um 17.30 von der Arbeit komme bin ich schon 11 1/2 stunden wach und hab gar nicht die zeit süchtig zu werden. und wer um 13uhr nach der schule eh nur rumgammelt, dann ists ehrlich scheiss egal was er macht. Obs nun kiffen, saufen, prügeln, auf Bussehalteställen sitzen oder Computer spielen ist.
Wer sein Leben nicht auf die Reihe kommt ist selber schuld!
Und wer wegen WoW schlechte Noten hat, hat kein Problem mit WoW sondern mit seiner Einstellung schulischen Leistungen gegenüber.
Und es gibt ungefähr die 1000fache Anzahl von leuten die wegen ihres schlechten sozialen umfeld schlecht in der schuld sind, also solche die am nachmittag nicht lernen sondern computer spielen.
Sind diese anderen Leute nun süchtig nach schlechten Umfeldern! ich freue mich auf den ersten Politiker der das sagt!

MfG


----------



## Mesop (26. Januar 2008)

spiel am besten keine pc-spiele mehr und lies mal bücher.
z.b. schiffbruch mit tiger von yann martel
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schiffbruch_mit_Tiger

wenn dir das nicht gefällt lies was anderes. es sind schon so viele gute bücher geschrieben worden.
da sind mehr als ein richtiges für dich dabei.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (26. Januar 2008)

o gott ich bin süchtig, ich bin wircklich süchtig was soll ich tun?

ah ******** erster april kommt noch


----------



## DonSarcinella (26. Januar 2008)

Hm natürlich ist WoW auch eine sucht aber zieht euch mal DROGEN ALKOHOL oder weiß der Geier was rein was ist schlimmer 47Stunden zocken oder sich vollstopfen mit dem anderen zeug ich meine es gibt Viel sehr viel schlimmere dinge wie WoW es ist ok wenn leute die keine lust mehr haben aufhören wie du aber tut nicht so als ob wir alle süchtig wären und ihr uns vor der großen bösen sucht "WOW" behwaren möchtet geht lieber mal an den bahnhof und sagt denen die da rummgameln sie sollten weniger kiffen, pillen schlucken oder was die da auch immer machen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derpate76 (26. Januar 2008)

suchthotline:

Prof.Dr.med Wayne  http://www.hunter-items.com/wayne.php


----------



## Tal (26. Januar 2008)

Erstens mal nen fettes lol an alle die sagen das PC-Spiele nicht süchtig machen können, lebt ihr an der Gesellschaft vorbei??? Nicht umsonst ist es immer wieder Thema. Dann kommt noch dazu das Er alleine schuld sein soll etc. meiner meinung sind Eltern, GEsellschaftsstrukturen oder eben nicht vorhandene strukturen mit schuld. 
Ich finde di leute die sich eine Sucht eingestehen sind anderen schon paar schritte voraus. Hier hat sicher leute unter den postern die Kara, ssc Magthe etc. gehen und immer noch behaupten: Ich seh es nur als Hobby. Hallo, jedes ,,Hobby" das man derart betreibt ist nicht gesund und dient dem zweck sich seiner realität zu entziehen gibt ja genügend Gründe wie: Hm eigendlich geht mir meine Freundin aufn Sa.. aber alleine sein will ich auch nicht, oder was weiss ich für gründe.

Ach ja spiele auch wow und das nicht wenig also spart euch eure demlichen komentare vonwegen ich hab keine ahnung ... und nebenbei arbeite ich in der Psychiatrie und haben in den kurzen 3 Jahren schon den ein undanderen Spielsüchtigen als Patient kennen lernen dürfen der exzesive WoW gezockt hat^^ Schönen tag allen zusammen, lasst eure Neuronen von Pixeln bedaddeln und redet euch ein ihr beherscht wow ;-D


----------



## phenox (26. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele auch viel wow bringt öfters meinen Tag/Nacht rhytmus durcheinander aber es gibt sachen die ich lieber mache als wow also am wochenenede weggehen.
Bin ich dann süchtig wenn ich nichts lieber tun würde als wow zu spielen?


----------



## Tal (26. Januar 2008)

das eine schliesst dochd as andere nicht aus, finds ja schön wenn man am WE noch raus geht oder wie ich unter der woche noch 2-3 mal ins Fitnessgeht, deswegen schliesse ich mihc nicht von der Sucht aus ... und Holla heute (Samstag) gehe ich ja in Ausgang ... Jippi nicht süchtig.
Ich finde ja auch das die Hatz auf WoW teils übertrieben wird, aber finde ich auch das man diese nicht runterpielen darf, bissl realismus ist einfach angebracht denke ich.
Will hier auch keinem meine Meinung aufzwingen, tuhe sie nur kund ... hoffe ich


----------



## Hasal (26. Januar 2008)

Bei mir kam nie eine Sucht, ich hab kurz vor dem Start von BC mit WoW angefangen. Spiele also inzwischen ein Jahr. Mir ist WoW SO langweilig geworden, dass ich es kaum noch spiele. Ich meine, sicher, ich spiele WoW immernoch und finde es auch immernoch toll, aber an vielen Tagen spiel ich garnet oder bin knapp 10 Minuten online.

Es gibt sicher viele Leute wie du, die es nicht anders schaffen. GZ schonma, dass du es geschafft hast, auch wenn es sehr drastisch ist. 

Eines kann ich bezeugen, Schule lief bei mir auch net besonders gut in der Zeit wo ich am meisten gezockt hab, aber von einer Sucht hätte ich bei mir nie gesprochen, sagen nur alle in meiner Klasse immer. Und ein was noch, wieso sollte Blizzard einen Thread auf Buffed löschen? Das ist mir irgendwie nicht ganz klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentoro (26. Januar 2008)

Hasal schrieb:


> Bei mir kam nie eine Sucht, ich hab kurz vor dem Start von BC mit WoW angefangen. Spiele also inzwischen ein Jahr. Mir ist WoW SO langweilig geworden, dass ich es kaum noch spiele. Ich meine, sicher, ich spiele WoW immernoch und finde es auch immernoch toll, aber an vielen Tagen spiel ich garnet oder bin knapp 10 Minuten online.



KLasse Logik! Es ist langweilig, aber Du spielst immer noch...

Ab und an Du spielst 10 Minuten? Dann spare Dir lieber die monatliche Gebühr und geh' lieber dafür ins Kino.


----------



## Hasal (26. Januar 2008)

Zentoro schrieb:


> KLasse Logik! Es ist langweilig, aber Du spielst immer noch...
> 
> Ab und an Du spielst 10 Minuten? Dann spare Dir lieber die monatliche Gebühr und geh' lieber dafür ins Kino.



Ja, ich warte bis meine Zeit halt vorüber ist. Ich kauf mir immer die Prepaid Karten und da sind das immer 60 Tage, das heißt das dauert ein bissl. Nur so als Erklärung.

Und es ist halt schwer zu erklären. Es ist nix neues...ab und zu hab ich schon noch Bock WoW zu zocken, aber bei den meisten Fällen starte ich WoW weiß net was ich machen soll, lvl meine Twinks ein zwei lvl und dann wars das. Ich werde halt spielen bis meine Zeit vorüber ist und dann mit dem WotL wieder beginnen. Weiß ich aber selbst noch net.


----------



## Joschi9044 (26. Januar 2008)

Muss auch zugeben das WoW in gewissen Fällen schon süchtig machen kann...

Wenn man sich überlegt, dass meine Freunde am Wochenende nichts besseres mehr zu tun haben als Kara und alles zu gehen find ich das schon sehr traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn man selbst auch mal süchtig war fällt einem das auch richtich auf...jedes Gespräch das man mit denen führen will endet irgendwann in: Oh ja gestern das un das bekommen und den un den gebasht usw...

Und jetz sind das nich kiddys...alle 18/19 Jahre alt...was das überhaupt soll mit den "kiddys"...WoW is nunmal ab 12 findet euch damit ab oder hört IHR auf zu spielen...

Find das Klasse dassu aufgehört hast vollkommen egal ob der Text copycat is...

Und wer nicht einsehen will das WoW süchtig macht der ist es entweder wirklich nicht (nit schlecht) oder er merkts nit...

Wenn ich überleg früher 8 stunden am stück gespielt zu haben wenn nix los war...das nich normal...

Und sowas wird dann von Blizz auch noch gefördert mit Raid-Instanzen die 5/6 Stunden dauern....

Naja Peace


----------



## Niethalf (27. Januar 2008)

Hi,

wie weiter oben schon mal gesagt, ist die Sucht (imho eher Zwangshandlung) bei Onlinegames, insbesondere Onlinerollenspiele nichts Neues. Da gibt es gar nichts in Zweifel zu ziehen.

Wens wissenschaftlich näher interessiert könnte mal hier einen Blick riskieren:

Thesen wie eine Verbindung zwischen Flow Theorie und der Uses-and-Gratifications-Ansatz  spielen u.a. sicherlich eine Rolle (beides Links zu den Erläuterungen auf Wikipedia.de).

Noch mehr - wie ich finde gute Einstiegsinfos in die Thematik Computerspiele > Gesellschaft > Psychologie > Sucht - auch mit Beiträgen zu Onlinerollenspielen gibts hier.

Alles nur ein paar Infos zum großen Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (27. Januar 2008)

Tal schrieb:


> Hier hat sicher leute unter den postern die Kara, ssc Magthe etc. gehen und immer noch behaupten: Ich seh es nur als Hobby. Hallo, jedes ,,Hobby" das man derart betreibt ist nicht gesund und dient dem zweck sich seiner realität zu entziehen



Und? Wenn Jemand die Realität scheisse findet und WoW geil? is doch sein gutes Recht, sich zu entscheiden, wie er es für richtig hält?

Ah ja, ich bin um 04:40 on, also pls flamed mich zu: "Suchti!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frankymk (27. Januar 2008)

Der TE hat halt vollkommen Recht.

Ich habe mir am Mittwoch nun auch die Frage gestellt - was nun?
S3 komplett - alle Instanzen bis auf Hyjal, BT und diesen ganzen
anderen 25er PvE Mist gesehen.

Naja ich hab nix mehr in WoW verloren nur noch Ehrlose PvP Wannabe´s
die ihr S1 Set leechen müssen weil es ja ach so schwer ist gegen andere
Spieler zu spielen. Dann hast du ( zumindest auf den 2 Servern wo ich
spiele ) in jedem Gebiet mindestens 5 Bots ab den 10er Zonen...
Dagegen wird auch nix gemacht - auf twinken hab ich auch keinen Bock
mehr das ist eben alles das gleiche nur ne andere Klasse und auf 70
genauso scheiße langweilig...

Ich habe mich auch in den letzten Tagen nur eingeloggt um bisl
mit meinen Leuten da zu quatschen und um mal paar Arenakämpfe
zu machen das war´s dann auch und für das hab ich kein Bock mehr
die 13 Euro auszugeben pro Monat... da spiel ich lieber zum 1000ten
mal Diablo2 auf Hölle durch... naja und es gibt schließlich noch andere
MMO´s und die sind kostenlos und machen auch Spaß - haben zwar
weniger Content aber bitte wer will schon 10 Stunden am Tag ruf farmen
um nach 5 Tagen sein Rezept zu haben welches er dann doch nur mal
alle paar Monate raushaut... - empfehle auch daher jeden die Rubrik
bei Buffed wo es um diese kostenlosen MMO´s geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und den Buffed Cast hör ich auch immer nur zur Hälfte - genau
die Hälfte ohne WoW...


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (27. Januar 2008)

o man ich gehe gern in disco, bin ich dann süchtig?
ich trinke gern tee und das ca 10 tassen pro tag, bin ich dann süchtig?
ich sitze lieber als stehe, bin ich süchtig?
ich esse lieber als verhungere, bin ich süchtig?
ich zocke lieber wow in meine freizeit als tv zu schauen, bin ich süchtig?
ich lese gern anime bücher, bin ich süchtig?
ich schaue jede woche buffed videos, bin ich süchtig?




ist es nicht sch**** egal wer hier süchtig ist oder nicht, das ist ihr eigenes leben und ihr habt kein recht dazu etwas zu behaupten das andere wow süchtig sind nur weil euch etwas nicht passt!
was interessiert euch ob hier jemand wow zockt oder was anderes in seine freizeit macht omg

alles was spass macht muss süchtig werden oder was ist eure problem?

dieses thema bring hier garnichts auser nur flame wer hier süchtig ist und wer nicht, kontrolliert leute doch nicht und lasst sie einfach in ruhe das machen was sie wollen....


Edit: BOAH jeder in wow ist süchtig und es gibt keine nicht süchtige in wow.. so habe ich verstanden als ich da alles durchgelesen habe!


----------



## Schleppel (27. Januar 2008)

/signed aphrodite2 ^^

aber sowas von


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Gehe mit deinem Problem wo anderst hin, WOW macht nicht Süchtig, immer die Kaputten Menschen müssen auf wow Rumhacken. sowas lächerliches.
> 
> Du hättest dich halt mehr im griff haben sollen. ist ist auch Deine schuld nicht der schuld von wow.


hust hust...
ollloooooooooool!!!!*rofl*
ich fall vom sessel
du bist der lebende beweis das wow suechtig macht (und nein ich spiele gerne wow)


----------



## Makalvian (12. Juli 2008)

kleiner Tipp noch am rande @ topic   wichtig ist genauso wie beim ruachen sich mit der sucht entweder anzufreunden oder sie sich ständig vor augen zu halten ich spiele jetzt knapp seit 3 monaten kein wow mehr die gründe bei mir waren relativ einfach ich hab meinen heal druiden bis bt geschleift dann wurde es mir einfach langweilig hab meinen hunter twink fürs pvp gerüstet nach ner zeit langweilig egal ich will hier nicht die wow speiler als sogennante suchtis oder dergleichen abstemplen sondern jedem das seine .... jeder ist seines glückes schmied also muss auch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was er tut .... um aus wesentliche zurück zu kommen mir hat es sehr geholfen bis jetzt den account auftrecht zu erhalten das spiel installiert zu lassen und einfach zu schauen ob es mich nochmal packt und ob ich wirklich nochmal anfangen würde und halt auch über die zeit zu sehen was sich eiegtnlich ändert während ich nicht am we zum nacht menschen werde zum farmen oder halt in der woche fast alle tage zu raiden bis 1 uhr und um 5 uhr wieder aus dem bett zu müssen


----------



## moorhuhnxx (12. Juli 2008)

da gibts aber besser threads von...mit mehr fantasie geschrieben etc.

vorallem sidn die meist glaubwürdiger

@aphrodite2: /signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lefrondon (12. Juli 2008)

Ich habe meine Meinung hierzu mal in meinem blog niedergeschrieben.
Könnt ihr euch gerne angucken und kommentieren ;-)


----------



## Mikolomeus (12. Juli 2008)

Hi Topic Ersteller,

Ich kann das was du oben geschildert hast absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Bin selber 15 Jahre alt und spiele seid einem Jahr WoW. Mache nun seid 2 Wochen Pause da ich ne Freundinn gefunden habe die mir einfach wichtiger ist als WoW! Du bist ganz schlicht und einfach selbst schuld für deine Sucht. Hättest dich selber besser unter Kontrolle gehabt, wäre das nicht passiert!

Und soll ich dir noch was sagen? Lass dir Zeit beim Leveln und nicht so schnell schnell... such dir ingame Freunde mit denen du Inis gehen kannst, einfach mal in Goldhain abhängen kannst, ingame Bier trinken und vlt ma bissel PvP machen und gleichzeitig im TS abhängen, so was macht wirklich spaß, solange es in maßen ist!

Such dir ne Freundinn, geh mit ihr ins Kino und besauf dich vlt auch ma (siebte Schulstufe = 13 Jahre?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )... Oh ne lass das mitm betrinken, ist wohl besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und falls dir wirklich so viel am Raiden liegt, such dir ne Gilde wo das Durchschnittsalter bei ca. 17 ist, da wird nämlich auch untertags geraidet... oder am frühen Abend.

Ich bin mit meiner Gilde zufrieden... Kara inv. ca. 19:00 Uhr und dann bis 22:00 in Kara drinnen. Hier in Österreich beginnt die Schule um 7:30... ist sich locker ausgegangen und hab auch mit Guten Erfolg abgeschlossen (OHA!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also, find einfach Abstand zu WoW... 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Miko


ps.: Oha ist dieser Post lange geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (12. Juli 2008)

Joschi9044 schrieb:


> Muss auch zugeben das WoW in gewissen Fällen schon süchtig machen kann...
> 
> Wenn man sich überlegt, dass meine Freunde am Wochenende nichts besseres mehr zu tun haben als Kara und alles zu gehen find ich das schon sehr traurig
> 
> ...



/sign, absolut richtig


----------



## CfX (12. Juli 2008)

Tja schon klar, dass WoW nen extrem hohen Suchtfaktor hat. Ich hab n 1/2 Jahr WoW gespielt, dann hatte ich nen Char auf 70 und zwei Twinks auf 26. Während dieses halben Jahres war ich extrem süchtig nach wow.

 Dann flaute das ganze immer mehr ab, vorallem weil ich keine Lust mehr hatte noch nen Char hochzuleveln, mir mein 70er Vergelter keinen Spaß mehr machte, da ich kaum in inzen kam (da es DDs wie sand am meer gibt und ich auf heal keine lust hatte) und  weil mir rund 12-13&#8364; im Monat einfach viel zu teuer waren. das war die Hälfte (!) meines Taschengeldes das für WoW draufging. Danach hab ich mich mal mit privatservern beschäftigt, ein paar monate auf einem wirklich guten gespielt, was mir allerdings auch zu langweilig wurde. Dann hab ich mir vor kurzem einmal nen 2.4.2 Mangos Handler runtergeladen und spiel jetzt ab und zu mit GM power ein bissel auf meinem eigenen kleinen Server. Manchma lad ich noch ein paar freunde ein, die auch auf privates spielen, da das ganze wunderbar über hamachi läuft. aber länger als eine 1/4 - 1/2h fesselt mich WoW auch nicht mehr.

So kann sich das Suchti-Problem auch ganz von selbst erledigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ossi.osborne (12. Juli 2008)

Jeder der hier schreibt WOW macht nicht süchtig hat einen an der Waffel !!!!!!!! Es macht süchtig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Packt Euch mal an den Kopf und überlegt mal genau ! Macht mal ne Pause und Ihr werdet sehen Ihr denkt oft an WOW !!!! Also labert keinen Quark, wir sind alle süchtig !!!




hyrul3 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich verfasse diesen Text, weil ich euch warnen will vor den Folgen von "World of Warcraft". Es hat mein Leben entscheidend zum Negativen verändert. In der siebten Klasse fing es an, es kam wie eine Welle. Plötzlich hatte jeder dieses Spiel aus meinem Freundeskreis, wer es nicht hatte konnte nicht mitreden. Immer weiter steigerten wir uns in das Spiel hinein, es war ein richtiger Konkurrenzkampf zwischen uns, jeder wollte als Erster auf Stufe 60 sein und das beste Equip haben.
> Nach dem Erreichen von Stufe 60 wurde es immer intensiver in meiner damaligen Gilde 'Genesis Excidium' auf dem Realm (Server) Vek'lor waren die Raidzeiten Spät abends(21-24 Uhr) da die meisten Leute arbeiten mussten. Das hatte zur Folge das ich mein Schulisches Leben total vernachlässigt habe, doch ich redete mir immer wieder ein es hat nix mit WoW zu tun und es wäre keine Sucht und ich könnte jeder Zeit damit aufhören. Etwa ein Jahr nachdem ich angefangen hatte kam die Erweiterung "The Burning Crusade" und alles fing von vorne an.
> Nun seid dieser Zeit an war mir mein Reales Leben völlig egal, ich wollte nur WoW Spielen und mit meinen 70igern mit meinem (damaligem Realen) Freund Arena-PvP machen. Ich hatte einige male den Versuch gestartet aufzuhören doch alleine schaffte ich es nicht, spätestens nach einer Woche war ich wieder mittendrin zwischen Monstern und PvP Schlachtkämpfen.
> ...


----------



## Marvlol (12. Juli 2008)

ossi.osborne schrieb:


> Jeder der hier schreibt WOW macht nicht süchtig hat einen an der Waffel !!!!!!!! Es macht süchtig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Packt Euch mal an den Kopf und überlegt mal genau ! Macht mal ne Pause und Ihr werdet sehen Ihr denkt oft an WOW !!!! Also labert keinen Quark, wir sind alle süchtig !!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  rofl


----------



## Girfried (12. Juli 2008)

WoW KANN süchtig machen MUSS es aber nich,wenn ihr jeden Tag spielt is die wahrscheinlichkeit halt höher und wenn nich dann isse niedriger,das is meine Meinung dazu



Is euch schonmal aufgefallen viele leute spielen kein wow oder haben es nie gespielt,was machen diese leute dann in WoW-Foren?(nur so nebenbei)


----------



## Scred (12. Juli 2008)

leute kopp zu er/sie hat vollkommen recht
werde jetzt auch erst mal aufhören so für 1/2-1 jahr wenn wow dann immer noch gross is werde ich wieder spielen aber sonst wozu steht der mülleimer im zimmer?


----------



## Matte (12. Juli 2008)

Muss ich dir recht geben!!! Finde die Blizzardpolitik im Bereich auf WoW echt zum kotzen man muss einfach dauerzocken um up to date zusein. Entweder man geht in raidinis und farmt Ruf bei den Fraktionen oder Marken wo man für nur 5 - 6 mal Kara gehen einen Tollen Gegenstand ( ca. 15 h Spielzeit) bekommt oder spielt 6-8 h langweilige sich dauernd gleichende Bgs wo man einen Tollen Gegenstand bekommt.

Aus dem Grund bin ich auch bei WoW ausgestiegen und muss sagen ich vermisse es kaum. Aufgaben habe ich auch so genug in meinem Leben da brauche ich keine Quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Denke mal wenn das mit den Rufgefarme so weiter geht wird der Mitgliederschwund wohl noch Rapide ansteigen!!!


----------



## rofldiepofl (12. Juli 2008)

WoW kann süchtig machen, muss aber nich wenn man sich unter Kontrolle hat, ich hab auch nen halbes Jahr fast gezockt und war süchtig. Hab jetzt aber besseres zu tun (AoC xDDDDD)^^


----------



## Brataq´ (12. Juli 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> wenn man hier liest was manche so von sich geben sollten die lieber nichts über falsches soziales umfeld oder versagen der eltern erzählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke !!!!!!!!! 
Die meisten hier haben noch nicht einmal etwas von der deutschen Rechtschreibung gehört.
Wenn man das liest kriegt man ja Kopfschmerzen!

Back to Topic:
Wenn du dich der Kontrolle deiner Eltern bezüglich WOW entzogen hast, bzw Sie gar keinen Wert darauf gelegt haben dich hinsichtlich
dessen zu kontrollieren ist das natürlich schade, oder eher gesagt verantwortungslos.
Ich habe in der siebten Klasse kein WOW oder ähnliches gehabt. Ich habe das gemacht was man so in dem Alter macht. Sport, mit Freunden treffen,
den ersten Mädchenröcken hinterher gucken usw...

Ausserdem nunmal an alle "Ich bin süchtig und WOW ist Schuld flamer":
Blizz zwingt euch nicht 24/7 zu spielen, Sie ermöglichen es euch nur. Ob ihr das nutzt und inwiefern, bleibt euch und nur euch selbst überlassen.
Wenn ihr euch nicht unter Kontrolle habt ist das nur euer Problem. Man kann seine Probleme nicht auf ander Leute abwälzen, und damit sagen Blizz die bösen
bösen Leute von Blizz sind Schuld! Werdet erwachsen!

greetz
`webel


----------



## iReap (12. Juli 2008)

Naja man ist meistens selber Schuld...
Wenn die Raidzeiten von 21-24 Uhr sind, was machst du dann dan ganzen Tag? 

Das manche Leute erst WoW deinstalleiren müssen und ihre CDs zerkratzen/brechen macht mir Angst ^^
Naja ich hatte das nicht nötig. Hab früher auch seeehr lange gespielt. Noten haben darunter nicht gelitten, Freunde glaub ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das heißt ich war jeden Tag mit ihnen draußen Fußballspielen, Grillen und so.


----------



## Neque neque (12. Juli 2008)

rofldiepofl schrieb:


> WoW kann süchtig machen, muss aber nich wenn man sich unter Kontrolle hat, ich hab auch nen halbes Jahr fast gezockt und war süchtig. Hab jetzt aber besseres zu tun (AoC xDDDDD)^^


Made my day xD


----------



## Dark_Pala (12. Juli 2008)

WoW hat schon ein starkes Suchtpotenzial vorallem auch bei jüngeren ... Ich habs im eigenen UMfeld erlebt. 2 Freunde ham ca nen halbes Jahr vor mir Angefangen und ham sich täglich bekriegt, weil der eine nen lvl weiter war und der hatte das Item. Das ging irgentwann soweit das einer die ganze Nacht gespielt hatte um besser zu sein. 

Ich slber bin auch erst 15 und kann trotzdem sagen das ich das Spiel unter Kontrolle hab. Ich würde nie für irgent einen raid meine Freunde versetzen und mach nebenher auch noch viel Sport im Verein. Ich spiele zwar selber auch (manchmal auch zu) viel wow aber habe trotzdem auch ein gutes RL. Wenn es sich die Waage hält kann eig nichts scheif gehn.


----------



## aatwa (12. Juli 2008)

Ich muss zugeben, ich war auch mal süchtig, jedoch war ich selbst schuld...

Es bringt dir rein garnichts, wenn du so einen Text schreibst... Du willst doch nur die Schuld auf World of Warcraft schieben, nur weil du nicht einsehen willst, dass du selbst daran schuld bist... Wenn du uns warnen willst, dann ist das für uns nichts neues... Es gab schon zig Texte, die genauso sind wie deiner, der beste war aber einer aus den WoW Foren...


...ich bin genervt von solchen Mitleidstexten.... ._.


Gruß
atwa


----------



## Hasal (12. Juli 2008)

Das Problem ist bekannt, wobei der Fakt, des Wetteiferns mit deinen Freunden sicher dazu begetragen hat. Aber eines musst du zugeben, Spaß hat dir WoW doch gemacht, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vergleiche es immer mit irgendwelchen anderen Hobbys. Es gibt Leute die sind nach Eisenbahnen oder hey was weiß ich, Kunst süchtig und verlieren (seltener aber auch möglich) das Realitätsbewusstsein. Aber auch diese Leute haben Spaß.

Sicher, sollte man WoW-Sucht nicht gutreden, aber gut begründen können.


----------



## Shaguar93 (12. Juli 2008)

hi,

ich denke nicht wirklich das wirklich "wow" süchtig macht.....ich denke es is eher dieser fun der beim spielen entsteht... wow hat ne riesen community...
man kann eig auch sagen das fun süchtig macht.manchen leuten machts eben gewaltig bock wow zu zocken und flüchten i-wie in wow.kann sein das ich mich täusche,jedenfalls sehe ICH es so.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg shaguar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (12. Juli 2008)

Hasal schrieb:


> Das Problem ist bekannt, wobei der Fakt, des Wetteiferns mit deinen Freunden sicher dazu begetragen hat. Aber eines musst du zugeben, Spaß hat dir WoW doch gemacht, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign


----------



## xFraqx (12. Juli 2008)

So ich bin süchtig. Und jetzt ?


----------



## lukss (12. Juli 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> jop schön copy und paste machen oder denkste wirklich das blizz das buffed forum zensiert?
> 
> ansonten bist du und nicht das Spiel schuld. Du und nur du allein. Ich spiel auch WoW und bin definitv nicht süchtig. Aber man sollte WoW eben auch erst ab 16-18 machen, damit die Leute shcon ihre Handlungen kontrollieren können. Man sieht ja wohin das führt...


ich hab auch mit 13 angefangen und habe noch ein normales rl


----------



## lukss (12. Juli 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich denke nicht wirklich das wirklich "wow" süchtig macht.....ich denke es is eher dieser fun der beim spielen entsteht... wow hat ne riesen community...
> man kann eig auch sagen das fun süchtig macht.manchen leuten machts eben gewaltig bock wow zu zocken und flüchten i-wie in wow.kann sein das ich mich täusche,jedenfalls sehe ICH es so....
> ...


richtig süchtig wie alkohlsucht bestimmt nicht aber man kann vom gewinnen süchtig werden
wenn man z.b. einen quest abschließt ist das auch ein kleiner sieg und so questet man lieber als z.b. hart ein instrument zu lernen wo man erst später siege erfährt


----------



## Occasus (12. Juli 2008)

21-24 uhr reicht doch vollkommen aus. 6-7 stunden schlaf sind gesund und davor musst du halt was für die schule tun. da sind die raidzeiten nicht wirklich dran schuld.

desweiterem ist nicht das spiel schuld sondern der spieler. wow ist und bleibt ein hobby. jeder kann soviel zeit investieren wie er will. ich spiele ca. 6 mal in der woche fußball. bin ich jetzt fußball süchtig?


----------



## Niethalf (14. Juli 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> 21-24 uhr reicht doch vollkommen aus. 6-7 stunden schlaf sind gesund und davor musst du halt was für die schule tun. da sind die raidzeiten nicht wirklich dran schuld.
> 
> desweiterem ist nicht das spiel schuld sondern der spieler. wow ist und bleibt ein hobby. jeder kann soviel zeit investieren wie er will. ich spiele ca. 6 mal in der woche fußball. bin ich jetzt fußball süchtig?



"Schuld" ist nie ein Einzelner, das Spiel allein, die Spieler oder die Eltern. Die Entstehung wirklicher Abhängigkeit bishin zur Aufgabe des Alltags hängt immer von vielen Faktoren ab. Ich schrieb am Anfang ja schon mal, dass es letztlich Ansichtssache ist, womit man seine Freizeit verbringt und wie lange. Allerdings ist es bei faktisch jeder Freizeitbeschäftigung auch so, dass andere Dinge des Alltags auf der Strecke bleiben, je mehr Zeit fürs Hobby aufgebracht wird. Und es ist so, dass nicht jede Freizeitbeschäftigung nachgewiesener Weise technische bzw. inhaltliche Merkmale enthält, die eine Abhängigkeit fördern. 

Ich führe seit 2006 Umfragen und Interviews zum Thema: "Onlinerollenspiele von der Faszination bis zur Abhängigkeit" durch und es gibt nicht DIE Antwort auf alle Fragen - auch nicht zum Thema Abhängigkeit. 

Meine neueste Umfrage könnt Ihr hier ausfüllen. Würde mich freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diese Umfrage ist ganz neu und als Dauerstudie angelegt. Bisher wurde sie rund 100 mal vollständig ausgefüllt und kein Teilnehmer gab zur Frage einer möglichen Abhängigkeit an, das Onlinerollenspiele nicht abhängig machen können. Skala 1 - 5 wobei 1 für Volle Zustimmung bis 5 Gar keine Zustimmung zur Frage der möglichen Abhängigkeit stehen. Kein Teilnehmer wählte 4 oder 5 aus. 

Im Übrigen interessiert mich die Frage der Abhängigkeit nur am Rande (es ist nur eine von max. 62 Fragen in meiner Umfrage). Es gibt viele Dinge, hinsichtlich der Faszination an Onlinerollenspielen, die ich genauso spannend finde.

Erst Recht, da wohl mittlerweile jedem klar ist, dass Onlinerollenspiele keine vorrübergehende Modeerscheinung sind.


----------



## Rednoez (14. Juli 2008)

Das lag nicht an "WoW" sondern am Konkurrenzkapmf mit deinen Freunden.


----------



## Kawock (14. Juli 2008)

Erstmal Respekt zu eurer Entscheidung. Leider hat das Spiel wirklich einen hohen Suchtfaktor, das weiß ich auch. 

Aber ich finde trotzdem man sollte, wenn man so ein Spiel hat, die Grenzen kennen, zumindest oft.

Ich glaube habe das dort gut im Griff, ich hab meine Ausbildung gut beendet, dazu noch 'ne Fachoberschulreife mit Qualifikation mit 2,5 NC gemacht. - Passt! 
Ich kenne dein Problem aber trotzdem gut, ich hab es auch, aber zum Glück nur Phasenweise. Mal komm ich nicht weg und mal spiel ich garnicht!


----------



## Shrukan (14. Juli 2008)

Sucht? Man ist fast nach allem süchtig wenn man es so sieht, außer Dinge die man zum leben braucht, das sind für mich keine Suchtmittel.
Luft zB atmen wir den ganzen Tag, ist aber keine Sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sollte bei so was versuchen immer mal vom Rechner weg zu kommen. Raus zu gehen nicht den ganzen Tag davor zu hängen. Auch wenn es keinen sonderlichen Sinn hat und du allein bist. Geh raus, Abwechslung haben, was finden was dir auch Spaß macht, dann ist aus mit dem Dauer-Spielen.

Ich hab jetzt Ferien seit 2 Wochen und dachte ich zocke nur. Neeeeeeeeee! ich steh meist zwischen 10 - 13 Uhr auf und hab vllt 2h Zeit was zum Spielen.
Dann gehts schon raus, bowlen, mit Freunden treffen, in den Stadtwald gehen... usw...
Abends gegen 22h bin ich dann meist immer zu Haus. Und zocken kann ich dann auch gerade mal 2 Stunden.
So wenn man rechnet höchstens 4 Stunden Spielzeit und dazu dann 10 Stunden was andere gemacht!

naja mehr weiß ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw wenn ich das gerade noch lese: Reden nur über WoW. Meine Kumpels spielen alle WoW und wir machen uns ab und an so Späße darüber aber da reden wir auch net stundenlang drüber xD
Da sagt einer villt: KN, Noob, Boon oder so was. Oder wenn er am See sitzt: Ich skill eben angeln, ist das nurn Spaß ^^


----------



## Mway (14. Juli 2008)

Also manche Kommentare hier finde ich echt mal schwach.

WOW mach defenitiv süchtig, natürlich trifft das nicht auf jeden zu, aber es kann durchaus passieren.

Ich selbst haben einen guten Freund der wegen WOW in Behandlung ist. Er ist noch einer der schwachen Fälle.
Ich war einmal mit ihm mit, weil es mich intressiert hat, was da besprochen wird, nach Zustimmung des Arztes und der anderen der Runde durfte ich auch an der Sitzung teilnehmen.

Jeder hat seine Geschichte erzählt.

Es gab z.B leute die durch WOW alles verloren habe, ihren Job, ihre Familie usw.
Einer hat sich sogar selbst einen Katheder (ich hoffe, daß schreibst man so) in den Penis eingeführt, damit er nicht so oft auf die Toiliette musste.

Das Problem bei WOW ist laut des Arzetes folgendes.

Wenn man WOW z.B mit Need For Speed vergleicht, kann ich bei NFS den rechner ausmachen, und wenn ich ihn nach 3 Tagen wieder anmache, ist das Spiel genau da wo ich aufgehört habe. Wenn ich dies aber nun bei WOW mache entwickelt es sich trotz das ich offline bin weiter.

Dadurch haben viele den Eindruck etwas zu verpassen.

Wie oben gesagt, ist natürlich nicht jeder wirklich süchtig der WOW spielt, aber das Potenzial ist erwissener Maßen da.
Schaut euch einfach mal im internet um, es gibt einschlägige Suchtforum in denen das Thema WOW angesprochen wird.


Also bitte nicht toschweigen, daß es dieses Problem gibt.

P.S wenn einer meint ich erzähle Märchen kann er dies gerne tun,  ist mir auch egal. Ich habe es gesehen und hoffe, das ich dadurch vor schlimmeren bewahrt bin.


----------



## Sleepysimon (14. Juli 2008)

Tinitus ftw



> Mit diesem Artikel möchte ich auf eine zunehmende Gefahr hinweisen, die meines Erachtens soviel Suchtpotential in sich birgt und so einen großen Einfluss für die heutige Jugend darstellt, dass man sie in naher Zukunft neben Drogen&Alkohol zu einer der größten Bedrohungen für heranwachsende Menschen zählen muss. Die Rede ist von Online-Spielen wie World of Warcraft, die neben einem starken Realitätsverlust auch zur sozialen Abgrenzung führen. Dazu nun mein eigener Erlebnisbericht.
> 
> Tag 1:
> Mein Name ist Andy, ich bin 22 Jahre alt, lebe in einem sehr geordneten & harmonischen Familienhaushalt, bin ein überdurchschnittlicher Schüler, wiege 80 Kg und treibe seitdem ich auf 2 Beinen stehen kann regelmäßig Sport auf fast schon professioneller Basis. Laut des letzten Fitnesstest wurde mir ein biologisches Alter von 20 Jahren errechnet, bei einer überdurchschnittlichen Kondition, was auch darauf zurück zu schließen ist, dass ich weder rauche, noch Alkohol trinke. Ich bin also für mein Alter fiter, als ich sein dürfte! Ich darf mich in einem sehr großen Freundeskreis einer überaus großen Beliebtheit erfreuen und habe eine bildhübsche Freundin an meiner Seite, um die mich viele meiner Mitmenschen beneiden. Neben dem Sport und meiner größten Leidenschaft, der Musik, (ich spiele Gitatarre&Klavier) habe ich unzählige Hobbys in die ich all meine Freizeit stecke. Es ist der 11.Februar 2005 und heute begehe ich einen der größten Fehler meines Lebens.
> ...


----------



## Itarus (14. Juli 2008)

Also wenn ihr die CD's zerritzen musstet, um nicht rückfällig zu werden, dann muss es echt heftig bei euch gewesen sein!
WoW macht nicht süchtig, ich farm halt nur 20k ehre am Tag^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (14. Juli 2008)

Mway schrieb:


> Einer hat sich sogar selbst einen Katheder (ich hoffe, daß schreibst man so) in den Penis eingeführt, damit er nicht so oft auf die Toiliette musste.



hmmmm.. stell ich mir nicht so prickelnd vor xDD
wie man aber auch nur auf so ne idee kommen kann... xDD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alien123 (14. Juli 2008)

ähhm sry aber du als 13/14 (siebte klasse) jähriger willst mich hier vor dem grössten fehler meines lebens warnen? es kommt immer auf die person an die dieses spiel spielt und wie er damit umgeht, du bist anscheinend überhaupt nicht drauf klargekommen. ich habe zuvor auch über ein jahr wow gespielt, ne menge gesehen, aber auch noch ne menge vor mir gehabt und hab letzlich doch aufgehört, weil es mir zu zeitintensiv wurde..... einfach so
von daher:
verallgemeinere dich bitte nicht mit allen anderen.

btw. ich denke jeder der schonmal von wow gehört hat, hat auch von seine risiken zur sucht gehört, du weltenverbesserer wirst hiermit eh nicht viel erreichen.


@Sleepysimon
die story ist gefaked


----------



## Andros-LL (14. Juli 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, das WoW einen beeinträchtigen kann ist denk ich mal durch viele Forschungen ect. schon klar geworden... aber es liegt halt auch an den Personen. Wenn man sich unter Kontrolle hat ist es halt nur ein Zeitvertreib. Ich Spiele vielleicht mit einem Kumpel 1-2 Std pro Woche und mir ist es da vollkommen egal ob ich besser bin als er oder schon 70. Wir spielen halt nur zum Spaß was der eigentliche Faktor von Spielen ist. Hier gibt es keine Liga bei der ich Geld gewinnen oder "berühmter" werde. Ich Spiel nach der Arbeit mit einem Kollegen zum Zeitvertreib meist machen wir sogar schneller wieder aus weil es dann schon langweilig wird.

Das du mit der Schule ins Stocken gekommen bist ist schon tragisch nur würde ich dir vorschlagen dann mit deinen Freunden andere Zeiten zu vereinbaren. Klar ich hab auch schon gemerkt das es einige Zeiten gibt bei denen man mehr Aktivität im Spiel findet aber ich meine... Hallo? es ist ein Spiel ! ! ! und sollte auch kein 2. Leben werden. Mit etwas Kontrolle kann man sich da auch beschäftigen ohne 16 Std (Zeitraum allgemein und nicht auf dich bezogen) im Spiel verbringen zu müssen.

Sucht ... ja das ist eine sehr weite Dimension... Wenn jemanden etwas Spaß macht dann ist auch der Gedanke da immer mehr zu Spielen (warum auch nicht wenn es nicht langweilig wird) aber für Schüler und andere kann man ja auch Zeiteinstellungen am Account tätigen. Einfach 3Std pro Tag einstellen damit ist man ja reichlich gedeckt. 

Naja letztenendes bevor jetzt die netten Antworten kommen. JA ! Ich weiß das WoW sehr zeitintensiv ist wenn man den vollen Umfang des Spiels sehen und erleben möchte aber es ist nunmal kein MustHave d. h. auch wenn andere Spieler erwarten das ich jetzt mit Ihnen Instanzen mach, RL > WoW.

So sollte es auch sein. Gute Besserung und viel Erfolg beim Genesen.


----------



## Sleepysimon (14. Juli 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> @Sleepysimon
> die story ist gefaked



Warum hat er es zugegeben dass es gefaked war ? oO


----------



## Nelia (14. Juli 2008)

Viele Menschen neigen dazu leichter in eine Abhängigkeit zu geraten als Andere deswegen sollten man vorsichtig sein. Gerade bei WoW ^^. Diese Leute sollten versuchen, mal 1 - 2 Monate kein WoW zu spielen und intensiv darüber nachdenken ob es richtig war/ist soviel Zeit in ein Spiel zu stecken. Habe es selber bei einem Freund erlebt, er konnte es nicht glauben was er da gemacht hat. Also, macht euch mal Gedanken denn es ist ja schließlich nur ein Spiel ^^.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. Juli 2008)

Mag zwar sein das ich ein bissel süchtig bin, aber während der Schulzeit hab ich kb auf WoW wodurch ich glaube das es nich wirklich ne sucht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw wenn man noch anderen Hobbies nachgeht wie ich z.b. muss es garnicht zur Sucht mutieren.

so long
obi


----------



## DerOffTank (14. Juli 2008)

Ganz Ehrlich gesagt isst das deine Schuld !!!!!

Ich spiele nun auch sehr lange WoW, Raide momentan viel und Konkourenz zwischen Equip ist immer da.

Auch ich hab verkackt, bin nach meinen *guten Vorsätzen* erneut sitzen geblieben und wurde zum Hauptschüler...

heute ist mir das echt egal. Es ist eine schöne zeit wo ich WoW Spielen kann. Ich unterhalte mich mit freunden, finde neue Bekannte, Kann Erfolge zusammen im RL mit ihnen Bequatschen.

Ich habe mir selbst nun ein Limit gesetzt und wenn ich diese nicht Einhalte hat das Konsequenzen.
z.B nicht mehr bis 3 Uhr nachts in der Schulzeit sachen farmen oder irgendwelchen andren mist machen. Schule geht erstmal vor und ein Job, danach ist genug Zeit mal mit Freunden und Freundin ins Kino zu gehen, Shisha rauchen oder sonstiges...
WoW Macht süchtig, aber wer damit umgehen kann ist besser als jeder andere der mit seinem T6 usw Prallt oder ähnliches... Ich kann mir sagen ich habe ein funktionierendes RL

Amen


----------



## Bengram (14. Juli 2008)

Thornia schrieb:


> Das darf doch echt nicht wahrsein, hier schreibt jemand sein Problem welches er bekam durch WoW und der Beitrag wird nur kaputt geredet.
> 
> Das die heutige Jugend nur auf PC-Spiele fixiert ist, ist doch normal. Die Freunde spielen das selbe Spiel, wahrscheinlich sind die Eltern den Tag über arbeiten. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich ein Jugendlicher solche Gedanken macht wie ein Erwachsener.
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Wer glaubt, WoW kann nicht süchtig machen verschließt sich der Wahrheit. In solchen Fällen sollte man schleunigst prüfen (www.onlinesucht.de) ob man selbst nicht schon erste Anzeichen hat.

Sicher ist nicht jeder WoW Spieler automatisch ein Süchtling, aber dass es so was gibt kann man definitiv nicht mehr abstreiten.

Viel Erfolg noch an den Threadersteller, wenn ihr das zusammen durchzieht ist es leichter wegzukommen. Ein Anfang ist gemacht.


----------



## Næxt (14. Juli 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ansonten bist du und nicht das Spiel schuld. Du und nur du allein. Ich spiel auch WoW und bin definitv nicht süchtig. Aber man sollte WoW eben auch erst ab 16-18 machen, damit die Leute shcon ihre Handlungen kontrollieren können. Man sieht ja wohin das führt...




Genau so siehts aus! Ich z.B. hör nach 2-3 monaten zocken wieder für die gleiche zeit auf, dadurch hab ich spaß mit dem spiel aber setze durch die pause den "sucht-o-meter" sozusagen wieder zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long

Næxt


----------



## Smoleface (14. Juli 2008)

schon mal /played gedrückt?

seit release 150d ist oberste Grenze.
seit BC raus ist, ist 70d oberster Grenze. Weil da spielt man 2-4h am Tag bzw. weniger als 30h die Woche
Und wenn man bedenkt dass eine Arbeitswoche 40h dauert....

Soll einer sagen WoW macht nicht süchtig, versucht seine Sucht selber zu unterbinden.


----------



## palada (14. Juli 2008)

WoW hat auch Vorteile, ich hab meine Freundin in WoW kennengelernt und wir sind nun schon lange zusammen, also nicht nu das negative an WoW sehn^^


----------



## Technocrat (14. Juli 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Soll einer sagen WoW macht nicht süchtig, versucht seine Sucht selber zu unterbinden.



Das ist so ziemlich das Dämlichste, was ich bisher lesen mußte... ein extrem plumper Versuch, rationale Gegenargumente im Keim zu ersticken. Sorry, Kid, nice try, aber da mußt Du Dir schon mehr Mühe geben.


----------



## Joe27 (14. Juli 2008)

ihr seit alle Krank!!!! ne ich bin nicht süchtig, erzählt keinen müll malagas


----------



## Lexort (14. Juli 2008)

Bengram schrieb:


> Sicher ist nicht jeder WoW Spieler automatisch ein Süchtling, aber dass es so was gibt kann man definitiv nicht mehr abstreiten.



Netter Satz....interpretiert: Der nichtsüchtige WOWler ist die Ausnahme...lol jaja, für unsere ergrauten Politiker die nen Assi zum einschalten von nem PC brauchen ist das natürlich richtig, aber die Wahrheit dürfte eher sein das der Süchtling die Ausnahme ist.
Kann man dne Süchtling identifizieren? Wohl kaum..nhmen wir meinen Fall:

- Spielzeit an Wochentage normal über 4 Stunden, am WE ab und an den ganzen Tag. Trotzdem nach einem Jahr WOW kam ein halbes Jahr Pause - war halt nichtmehr spaßig. Mit BC wieder angefangen und dazu noch nen Theoriecrafter geworden. So nun machte es auch keinen Spaß mehr und seit einer Woche ist der Account mal wieder eingefroren und? Nix und? Selbst mit soner recht heftigen Spielzeit kann man aufhören wie man lustig ist.
Und fallst Dich fragts warum ich hier im Forum rumgeister - ich hab Halsschmerzen und kann mich nicht auf die Arbeit konzentrieren^^


----------



## Traka (15. Juli 2008)

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema:

1) Es ist nicht ein Spiel das jemanden in die Sucht treibt, es ist der Mensch, der zulässt das ein Spiel einen süchtig macht.

2) Finde ich die Äußerungen "WoW macht süchtig" viel zu irreführend...es suggeriert, dass WoW mehr oder weniger eine Ausnahme ist. Also das WoW eines der wenigen Spiele ist die "süchtig" machen. Generell kann man von allem möglichen süchtig werden. Der Grund, warum soviele denken, dass WoW da ein besonderes Potenzial für hat, ist einzig die Tatsache, dass viel darüber bereichtet wird. Das wiederum ist das Resultat der Masse an Spielern und der damit verbundenen großen Lobby. 

Genau die selbe Diskussion gab es 2002 beim Amoklauf von Erfurt...warum wurde dort wohl gerade das Spiel "Counter Strike" so in den Vordergrund gehoben? Weil es eine große Fangemeinde hat und somit viele Leute angesprochen und schockiert hat. Wär bei dem Robert Steinhäuser eine "Die Schlümpfe Teil 2 - Die Rückkehr des Gargamel" Spiel-DVD gefunden worden, wär das nicht so gehypt worden, weils keine Sau interessiert hätte.

Ich habe mal auf einem Spartensender zu einer beschissenen Sendezeit (kA 9h morgens oder so) mal eine Lokalreportage gesehen. Dort wurde ein Mann mitte 40 gezeigt (Familienvater, mit Haus, Kindern etc.) der sein sorgloses Leben mit Job, Auto etc. riskiert hat nur um noch mehr Zeit für seine Modelleisenbahn zu haben. Der hat täglich über Stunden mit nichts anderem beschäftigt außer seiner Modelleisenbahn...ist das groß was anderes als WoW spielen? Warum ich das mit den Spartensender und der Sendezeit erwähne? Eben aus dem Grund, um zu verdeutlichen, dass es eben um die Lobby ankommt wie sehr etwas in den Vordergrund gestellt wird. Die Sucht des Modelleisenbahners war es also offenbar nur werd um 9h morgens auf NDR gezeigt zu werden. Die Sucht eines WoW'lers der angeblich weiss Gott was alles verloren hat, bekommt einen Bericht auf RTL um 19.15h...

Kurzum: Man kann von vielen süchtig/abhängig/fastziniert...oder was auch immer, sein! Nur bei WoW liest man es sooft, weil es eben 10 Millionen Menschen gibt, die das spielen.

3) Wird Blizzard für diese "potenzielle Suchtgefahr" fast schon angeprangert...klar macht das Spiel offenbar sehr vielen Leuten soviel Spass, dass sie dafür andere Interessen hinten an stellen bzw. ganz weg lassen. Aber ich finde das in erster Linie *genial*! Jedes Unternehmen wird Blizzard dafür beneiden, dass sie etwas entwickelt haben, was soviele Menschen begeistert und dauerhaft fesselt. 

4) *Jeder ist seines glückes Schmied. *Ich finde an diesem Satz steckt viel drin. Denn wer zwingt jemanden WoW zu spielen? Wer zwingt jemanden seine sozialen Kontakte abzubrechen? Blizzard? WoW ansich? Die Gilde? Die ingame Freunde?......nein, man selber lässt es zu.

5) Ist es für mich irrelvant, ob jemand WoW spielt oder die Zeit vor der Glotze verbringt. Da finde ich dann WoW doch schon besser. Beim Fernsehn, tut man garnichts...außer ab und zu mal die Haltung wechseln, weil der Hintern eingeschlafen ist oder die Fernbedienung suchen weil man den Werbeblock nicht sehen will. Bei WoW ist man zumindest noch etwas (ja minimal) aktiv, hat den Ansatz von Kontakten (virtuellen, die ja auch durchaus mal real werden) ist zumindest vorhanden. 
Klar ein Spielfilm ist nach ca. 2 Stunden zuende und man wird quasi gezwungen aufzuhören. Aber wenn man sich selber Ziele setzt im WoW, diese auch einhalten kann, dann ist es kein Unterschied ob man WoW spielt oder Briefmarken sammelt. 

Wenn man es natürlich nicht schafft, seine Vorgaben oder den gesunden Menschenverstand zu erfüllen, dann ist WoW in der Tat "gefährlich"....aber dann hat man generell keine Selbstkontrolle, welches in anderen Lebenssituationen schon schwerwiegender werden kann als evtl. 5kg mehr auf den Rippen.

6) Meine eigene Situtaion: Ich selber spiele oft, regelmäßig und denk ich auch gerne mal über das gesunde Maß hinaus WoW. Nur ist es bei mir so, dass ich es weiß das es so ist! Also dementsprechend auch was dagegen tue. So zocke ich dann an einigen Tagen garnicht oder sorge für einen anderen Ausgleich. 
Und weil das Thema virtuelle Freundschaften zur Sprache kam: Ich kenne meine Freundin zwar nicht ausschließlich durch WoW, aber in der virtuellen Welt von Azeroth haben wir uns zumindest näher kennen und dann lieben gelernt (schnulz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...also ist WoW auch ein Beziehungsschaffer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur wird sowas - wenn überhaupt - nur am Rande erwähnt, denn da ist der Schockeffekt nicht so groß, als wenn man sagt: "Freundin, Freund, Job, Auto...alles verloren wegen WoW".

So und nun: Over and out


----------



## Unaton (15. Juli 2008)

Mein Vorposter hat völlig recht!

Wer von einem Spiel süchtig wird, hat ganz andere Probleme. Höchstwarscheinlich ein Nichts und ein Niemand im RL und stürtzt sich dann in die Virtuelle Welt und verliert sein letztes bischen RL nur um hinterher rumzuweinen, dass das Spiel Schuld sei, das er ein Looser ist und keine Freunde hat oO

Sorry, für meine Wortwahl, aber das ist meine ehrliche Meinung dazu!


----------



## Tearor (15. Juli 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Ganz Ehrlich gesagt isst das deine Schuld !!!!!
> 
> Ich spiele nun auch sehr lange WoW, Raide momentan viel und Konkourenz zwischen Equip ist immer da.
> 
> ...




Das ist eigentlich schon krass oder? 
Also mir wärs zuviel, aber wenns dir egal is dass du wegen WoW Hauptschüler bist, dein Ding.


----------



## м@πGф (15. Juli 2008)

Kennst du wayne? 

Es war deine Schuld!


----------



## Niethalf (15. Juli 2008)

Hinken nicht die ewigen Vergleich nach dem Motto:

Wenn ich Sport mache, Fernsehen schaue, Musik höre, ins Kino gehe usw. kann ich auch WoW spielen?

Man kann wohl schlecht irgendwelche Freizeitaktivitäten und den Zeitaufwand dafür miteinander vergleichen und behaupten alles wäre gleich? Natürlich ist es was anderes, wenn ich 8 Stunden Jogge oder 8 Stunden WoW spiele (ah - joggt Ihr 8 Stunden am Stück?).

Wie immer: Das ist keine Wertung, sondern es gibt einfach viel mehr zu beachten, als die schlichte Spielzeit. Im Umkehrschluss ist klar, dass BEI JEDER Freizeitbeschäftigung, die zeitintensiv durchgeführt wird (sagen wir mal über vier Stunden täglich), andere Dinge während dieser Zeit eben nicht gemacht werden können. 

Aber ja, wenn jemand z.B. 8 Stunden täglich WoW spielt ist er vielleicht abhängig (oder Berufsspieler). WARUM er aber 8 Stunden täglich spielt ist hier viel wichtiger, um eine mögliche Abhängigkeit und deren URSACHEN festzustellen.

Also bitte nicht das ewige: "Ich mache so und so viele Stunden das am Tag, da kann ich auch so und so viele Stunden WoW zocken." Letztlich stellt sich bei jeder Freizeitbeschäftigung die Frage, warum diese ggf. exsessiv betrieben wird.

Und nach den diversen Umfragen ist eine wöchentliche Spielzeit von 20 Stunden im Durschnitt! für Onlinerollenspiele normal. Nur nach der Zeit zu sehen, reicht also nicht aus - es ist aber ein wesentliche Faktor in Bezug auf mögliche Abhängigkeit.

Bliebe noch die Frage, ob jemand von Euch 20 Stunden pro Woche strikt einer anderen Freizeitbeschäftigung nachgeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djinto (24. November 2008)

hyrul3 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich verfasse diesen Text, weil ich euch warnen will vor den Folgen von "World of Warcraft". Es hat mein Leben entscheidend zum Negativen verändert. In der siebten Klasse fing es an, es kam wie eine Welle. Plötzlich hatte jeder dieses Spiel aus meinem Freundeskreis, wer es nicht hatte konnte nicht mitreden. Immer weiter steigerten wir uns in das Spiel hinein, es war ein richtiger Konkurrenzkampf zwischen uns, jeder wollte als Erster auf Stufe 60 sein und das beste Equip haben.
> Nach dem Erreichen von Stufe 60 wurde es immer intensiver in meiner damaligen Gilde 'Genesis Excidium' auf dem Realm (Server) Vek'lor waren die Raidzeiten Spät abends(21-24 Uhr) da die meisten Leute arbeiten mussten. Das hatte zur Folge das ich mein Schulisches Leben total vernachlässigt habe, doch ich redete mir immer wieder ein es hat nix mit WoW zu tun und es wäre keine Sucht und ich könnte jeder Zeit damit aufhören. Etwa ein Jahr nachdem ich angefangen hatte kam die Erweiterung "The Burning Crusade" und alles fing von vorne an.
> Nun seid dieser Zeit an war mir mein Reales Leben völlig egal, ich wollte nur WoW Spielen und mit meinen 70igern mit meinem (damaligem Realen) Freund Arena-PvP machen. Ich hatte einige male den Versuch gestartet aufzuhören doch alleine schaffte ich es nicht, spätestens nach einer Woche war ich wieder mittendrin zwischen Monstern und PvP Schlachtkämpfen.
> ...




...ab ins Bootcamp, Eltern Sorgerecht weg, WoW auf den Index, MMOS als betäubungsmitel ins BTMG aufnehmen....Blizzard wegen Völkermord anklagen... Gehts noch?? 
...Macht nicht immer andere für EUER verkorkstes Leben verantwortlich. KEINEM Crack-Junkie wird die Pfeiffe in den Hals gersteckt und angezündet, es ist seine Eigene Verantwortung, und die Eure, bzw. seit ihr Minderjährig die Verrantwortung eurer Eltern. Und: Das Thema hat hier nix verloren, es ist innem Selbsthilfeforum oder auf der Suchtberatungsstelle besser aufgehoben.

Aber mal so nebenbei: Sucht kommt von suchen....fragt Euch mal selber wonach Ihr sucht, das sorgt bei gesundem Verstand idR. dafür das sich eine Sucht von selber erübrigt.


----------



## bloodless82 (24. November 2008)

Djinto schrieb:


> ...ab ins Bootcamp, Eltern Sorgerecht weg, WoW auf den Index, MMOS als betäubungsmitel ins BTMG aufnehmen....Blizzard wegen Völkermord anklagen... Gehts noch??
> ...Macht nicht immer andere für EUER verkorkstes Leben verantwortlich. KEINEM Crack-Junkie wird die Pfeiffe in den Hals gersteckt und angezündet, es ist seine Eigene Verantwortung, und die Eure, bzw. seit ihr Minderjährig die Verrantwortung eurer Eltern. Und: Das Thema hat hier nix verloren, es ist innem Selbsthilfeforum oder auf der Suchtberatungsstelle besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Aber mal so nebenbei: Sucht kommt von suchen....fragt Euch mal selber wonach Ihr sucht, das sorgt bei gesundem Verstand idR. dafür das sich eine Sucht von selber erübrigt.



Jo und du schau lieber mal aufs Datum!
Nen knapp 1 Jahr alten thread wieder raus zu kramen grenzt ja schon an Leichenfledderei!


----------



## Efgrib (24. November 2008)

^^


----------

